# A magyar egészségügyről...



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 19)

*Ki lesz a halálosztó?*

A tb-t mindenki fizesse csak be, de *ha úgy dönt a kormány, hogy nem gyógyítható valaki jó eséllyel, akkor nem kaphatnak drága kezelést a reménytelennek ítélt rákbetegek.* A kormány a maradék reményt és lehetőséget is elveszi a betegek elől. *Ki lesz a „halálosztó”?* Az orvosoknak szigorúbb előírások alapján kell ezek után, kiválogatniuk a rákos betegek közül azokat, akik részesülhetnek a modern gyógyszeres kezelésekből.
Amennyiben jelenlegi kormányunk erre az új ember ellenes tervezetre rábólint, amely már ott található az EMMi honlapján, akkor valósággá válik az, hogy a jelenlegi kormány *nem a javunkat, hanem a javainkat akarja*.
*A nagy értékű gyógyszeres kezelések számának drasztikusan csökkentését tervezi a kormányzat az Emberi Erőforrások Minisztériuma honlapján megjelent előkészítő anyag szerint. Ha a kormány elfogadja, 1-2 milliárdot spórolhat a költségvetés, viszont azok az áttétes rákos betegek, akiknek már csak néhány hónapjuk van hátra, első körben nem juthatnának hozzá az életüket nagy eséllyel meghosszabbító modern gyógyszeres kezelésekhez.*

Az Országos Onkológiai Intézet nemrég körlevélben magyarázta a rákbeteg kezelésben érintetteknek, hogy *szükség van az erőteljes spórolásra az onkológia területén is*. A minisztérium ezután tette közzé az _„egyes egészségbiztosítási tárgyú miniszteri rendeletek módosításáról”_ szóló közleményében az rákbetegségekre vonatkozó új irányelveket. A hírek szerint akik vastagbélrákkal küzdenek, azokat érinti ez az új szabályozás a legintenzívebben, de a mellrákosok közül is kiválogatnák azokat akik nem biztosan, hogy meggyógyulnak és nekik nem adják meg a megfelelő kezeléseket.

*Betegellenesnek tekintik ezt az orvosok és mérhetetlenül felháborodtak a kormány új agyament tervezetén*. *Bodoky György*, a Szent László Kórház onkológiai osztályvezető főorvosa felháborítónak és betegellenesnek tartja azt az alapállást, amely jellemzi a napokban közzétett minisztériumi tervezetet. Leszögezte, a *tervezet kifejezetten ellehetetleníti a vastagbélrák kezelését, és 8-10 éves visszalépést okoz a gyógyítás színvonalában.*
Magyarországon a vastagbélrák vezető halálok, és európai összehasonlításban is az egyik legrosszabb adat, évente átlagosan kilencezer új esetet regisztrálnak. A kilencből ötezer a betegség késői felfedezése miatt egy éven belül meg is hal. *Bodoky György* szerint a sok ezres betegcsoportból a rendelet egy egészen szűk réteget választ ki, kizárólag azokat, akiknél meg van a remény a végleges gyógyulásra.
* A minisztériumi tervezetben kizárólag közgazdasági szempontok érvényesülnek.
A professzor szerint az emberi életeken nem szabad takarékoskodni, akkor sem, ha a gyógyszer nem tudja megmenteni a beteget, csak meghosszabbíthatja az életét.*
A modern gyógyszerek kezelés előnye, hogy a végstádiumos betegnél is meghosszabbíthatja az az időtartamot, amíg az érintettek családjuk körében maradhatnak, sőt megőrizhetik munkaképes állapotukat is.
A korábbi technológiák, mint a kemoterápia ezzel szemben drasztikus mellékhatásokkal járnak, legyengítik a betegek szervezetét, és folyamatos kórházi kezelést tesznek szükségessé.






_*Részemről no comment... Mert mérhetetlenül dühös és elkeseredett vagyok.
De!
Hozzászólásokat elvárok és megköszönök!*_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 19)

Embertelen otletei vannak a kormanynak.
Ugyan ki tudja a tutit ,hogy nem hasznal a kezeles mert az orvos is azert javasolja hogy hatha segit ,es meg tud gyogyulni erre eleg sok pelda is van, de ha nem segitene a kemo akkor idot tud vele nyerni es 
az elet az a legnagyobb kincs.
Nem a beteg embereken kell sporolni ,hanem a stadionokon es az 5 millios havi fizeteseken ami mar nem ritka a politikus es allami alkalmazottak kozott.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 19)

Melitta írta:


> Embertelen otletei vannak a kormanynak.
> Ugyan ki tudja a tutit ,hogy nem hasznal a kezeles mert az orvos is azert javasolja hogy hatha segit ,es meg tud gyogyulni erre eleg sok pelda is van, de ha nem segitene a kemo akkor idot tud vele nyerni es
> az elet az a legnagyobb kincs.
> Nem a beteg embereken kell sporolni ,hanem a stadionokon es az 5 millios havi fizeteseken ami mar nem ritka a politikus es allami alkalmazottak kozott.


*
Ők, mármint a jelenlegi kormány, ha nem is mondják ki hangosan, mert attól sokkal aljasabbak, gyávábbak. A véleményük az: hulljon a "férgese".
Mit jelent ez?
A beteg, öreg emberekre nincs szükség. 
Miért van az, ha vidékről a mentő, elvisz bármelyik IDŐS, egyéb nyavalyákkal küzdő idős embert, a család már a temetést szervezi.
Többnyire, nem általánosítok, de borzalmas dolgok történnek a kórházakban. Azon kívül, hogy az orvosok és az ápolók, no az egyéb személyzetről nem is szólva. Túlterheltek.
S, emiatt az okok miatt bekeményedtek, sőt megkérgesedtek, belefásultak a napi taposó malomba.
Azt nehéz feldolgozni, hogy nincs elég pelenka, sőt pelenka sincs. Ezért az idős embereknek katétert tesznek fel, akkor legalább így spórolnak a nadrágpelenkán. Ha persze, bárkinek vannak rokonai és azok pelenkát, ágybetétet visznek be, az egy dolog. Időnként én is adtam egy-egy rászorulónak, mert nem bírtam megállni. Folytatom.
A zacskó, amelybe a katéteren át vezető csövön betöltődik a vizelet, megtelik.
Nővér sehol, aki másik üres zacskóra cserélné. A beteg panaszkodik, sőt fájdalmai vannak. Ha esetleg előkerül valamelyik segédnővér, akkor nyugtatót ad a szerencsétlennek, jó esetben észreveszi, hogy más a baj. Ha az idős ember nem tud enni, a családtagjai dolgoznak, képtelenek naponta bemenni eteti, akár többször is. Akkor az történik, többnyire -nem általánosítok! - hogy az éjjeli szekrényre lerakott ételt úgy viszik el, ahogyan oda tették.
Mondván, a néninek nincs étvágya. Hogyan is lenne, egy levegőtlen, túlzsúfolt kórteremben? Nem folytatom. Eltakarítják azt, aki már nem hajt hasznot.
A súlyos betegek is ezek közé tartoznak.
De bezzeg, ha nekik(kormánytagoknak v. azok családtagjainak, barátaiknak, csókosaiknak) - csak a szél szaladgál a fenekükben, - akkor bezzeg a legkiválóbb professzorokhoz futkosnak.
Erre mondják, hogy minden szentnek maga felé hajlik a keze.
De ki beszél itt szentekről?!
Más néven, másképpen titulálnám EZEKET.


----------



## setni (2016 Március 20)

Itt már nem gyógyításról van szó,tökéletesen megfogalmazta a cikk címe halálosztó....
Emberek(emberek??) arról döntenek hogy szükség van-e még rád az életben. Majd egy számítógépes program megteszi ezt a munkát így személytelenné válik az egész (ismét jön az a válasz majd, parancsra tettem) 
Nincs pénz ( az orvosi kezelésekre nincs) csak olyanra van ami fennen hírdeti még évtizedekig az épittető nevét.
Hisz ha a kórházakra költenének akkor hogy maradna fenn a nevük?? Hisz nem nevezhetik el magukról ( habár ki tudja...)
és akkor nincs értelme pénzt beleölni .
Miért is érdekelné az elitet a gyógyítás? Őnekik megvan a saját jól bejáratot orvosi ellátásuk ahol nem lesz gyógyszer hiány.
Nem véletlen hogy a kórházakra bízták hogy elfogadják-e a hálapénzt....szégyen!!


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 20)

Miert is akarnanak lemondani a gyogyithatatlan betegrol?
Sokba kerul? Foglalja a helyet?
Letezik otthon is a Hospice alapitvany ami tenyleg az utolso stadiumba levo embereknek ad kulturalt szep kornyezetet es minden tamogatst a sulyos betegssegukhoz.

Ezt a szervizt boviteni kellenne nem kicsit, nagyon, de hat ha sporolasbol akarnak megszabadulni a korhazi agyfoglalastol, akkor erre se fogja futni.
En jartam a Becsi uti Hocepicenel mondhatom nagyon kulturalt kornyezetben van , rendkivul emberek dolgoznak ott, es van eleg szemelyzet minden .nem tudom ki fiznansziroza oket de valami hasonlokat kellene sokat letrehozni.
De az otthon apolast is lehetne boviteni a sok kint dolgozok eu szerte komoly tapasztalatot szereztek , hogy hogy lehet ezt megoldani a tb-n belul is.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 2)

*Kedves Topiktársaink, Olvasóink!*
_Ma olvastam *Sándor Máriának a blogját*, s úgy ítéltem meg, hogy ennek itt helye van. A továbbiakban az ide áthozott sorai beszélnek...
S bizony olvasom, írom - rendkívül elkeseredett, jogosan, minden mondata. Így áll az egészségügy Magyarországon, a stadionok és más, oktalan költségek miatt, amit másra költ jelenlegi kormányunk. 
Miért?
Azt hiszik, ők mindenhatóként ítélnek az alattvalóikról, pontosítok - rólunk. Akik itt élünk, még élünk... Aztán ki tudja, ilyen körülmények között melyik betegnek sikerül ezeket át- , illetve túlélni. 
Csodálkozni nem lehet, hogy diplomás nővérek, orvosok, menekülnek. Nemcsak a pénzért, hanem azért, mert ők nem erre tettek esküt. Ők gyógyítani akarnak, de a pénztelenség és az idiotizmus ennek gátat szab. Ennyi, továbbiakban "beszéljenek" helyettem az ide leírt sorok. - *G.B.*_
*
*Sándor Mária: feladom!
Megtanultam veszíteni, mert csak egy ápolónő vagyok!
Szokásos lehangolt reggel, csapódnak a vasszekrény ajtajai az öltözőben. Nem szólunk egymáshoz, az öltözőajtóban némán várjuk egymást. Ha ezt kívülálló látná, azt hinné valami probléma van köztünk, de nincs. Mi csak a rendszert utáljuk. A leamortizált kiszolgáltatott rendszert.*

* Tudjuk, csak egymásra számíthatunk. Egész nap, egész héten, egész évben... mi kolléganők vagyunk.*

* A kiskonyhában reggeli kávé, az éjszakás írja az átadót, néhány infúziót még kicserél, hogy legalább reggel 10-ig kitartson. Azért átvétel közben figyelem a pumpákat és számolok, mikor, hol kell majd cserélni, de úgy is változnak a gyógyszer adagok reggeli vizit után. *

* Még a reggeli megbeszélés előtt berobbannak az orvosok, végigfutnak az osztályon, aztán eltűnnek. A kolléganő már húzza az EKG-kat és már csapdos, hogy már megint nem jó a gép. Húzza oda a másikat, teszi föl az egyszerhasználatos tappancsokat sokadszorra, amíg csak tapad. Jó az még... örülünk, hogy egyáltalán van és nem kell másik helyre menni kéregetni. *
* De ez sem működik. Én a lázlapokat írom, közben fölteszem a vérnyomásmérőket és fél szemmel követem kolléganőm küzdelmét a két rossz géppel. Nem szoktunk egymás munkájába "belenyúlni", de némán lépünk oda segíteni, ha kell. Próbálok segíteni, nézem a vezetékeket, nincs-e megtörve valamelyik. Nem találom a hibát én sem. *
* A 3 év körüli kislány fekszik nyugodtan, egy üres cumisüveget szorongat és nagy barna szemeivel nézi a küzdelmünk a gépekkel. Boldog, hogy nem fáj, amit csinálunk. Nem tűvel közelítettünk felé, már ez is megnyugtatja és nem a reggeli gyógyszerbevételért könyörgünk. *
* Málnaszörpben, vagy teában oldjuk fel? Miben szeretnéd bevenni? Összetörve picike darabokban vagy le tudod nyelni egészben? Semmiben - hangzik a válasz.*
* De itt még nem tartunk, egyelőre csak egy EKG-t szeretnénk lehúzni, de csak nem sikerül...*
* Érkezik a reggeli, akiről tudjuk hogy nem vár műtétre, annak egy kis folyadékot már adunk.*
* Kislány nyújtja is az üres cumisüveget és néz a rácsok közül a nagy barna szemeivel. Némán, csak a cumit nyújtja. Kakaót öntök bele, már több napja túl van a műtéten, kicsit bágyadt - úgy ítélem, de nem az "én betegem" és már fordulok vissza az enyémekhez.*
* Kolléganőm elmegy jelezni, hogy egyik gépünk sem működik - már megint - és nem tudjuk végezni a munkánk és mindjárt vizitelni kéne és addigra jó lenne ha meglennének az EKG-k.*

* Háttal állok, az enyémekről szedem le a vérnyomásmérőket, tekerem a monitorok köré és rögzítem az adatokat. Beszélgetek velük, közben hallom, kiesik a cumisüveg, tompán koppan a földön. Megfordulok és leguggolok, hogy kiszedjem a kiságy alól. Bemosolygok az ágyba hogy nem baj, adok másikat, de a kis test már élettelenül fekszik... és kezdődik a reggeli őrület...*
* Évekkel ezelőtt történt... de egy nővér megy tovább, a szívén elevenen élnek ezek a sebek vagy kérgesedik egy idő után. És egyszerre szakad le a kéreg az újabb és újabb sebeknél. Amikor megvolt az esély, hogy még tehet valamit, csak a nemműködő rendszer nem engedte...*

* Ember életek nap mint nap, és emberéletekért küzdő, még mosolygó kolléganők.*
* Értük indultam! Akikkel nap, mint nap, együtt dolgoztam és úgy éreztem, senkit nem érdekel az Ő nyomoruk és szenvedésük. Vezetők tömege áll fölöttük, akik tehetnének és csak hallgatnak kiszolgálva a nem működő rendszert.*

* A Magyar betegek életéről van szó! Nem működik a rendszer! *
* Az amortizációt mindenki látja, ha belekerül tapasztalja és megtapasztalja az emberhiányt. *
* De hogy mit él át a benne dolgozó, azt senki kívülálló nem érti. *
* A tehetetlenséget, a kiszolgáltatottságot, a megalázottságot, a közönyt, a reménytelenséget. Amit a nővérek nap, mint nap megélnek. És aki teheti, menekül. Menti a saját életét, a saját lelkét.*

* Abban az országban, ahol 64 ezer ember (és mennyivel több!) csak VICC -nek számít, abban az országban ahol milliárdok folynak ki értelmetlenül, abban az országban ahol nincs ellenzék, mert mindenki csak az önös érdekeit képviseli és képtelenek megegyezni és összefogni, abban az országban volt egy nővér aki hitt az összefogásban. Akkor is, ha pont a saját korrupt vezetői - akik tehetnének valamit - csak hallgatnak és csak kiszolgálják az jelen politikai rendszert, mert nem akarják a jól fizető állásukat elveszíteni-, úgy gondolta, hogy mégis a legkisebbek vagyunk többen! És mindenki tudja, hogy igazunk van, a Magyar beteg megérdemli a tisztességes becsületes betegellátást, ami ma NINCSEN MAGYARORSZÁGON.*

* Sokan képviselik a Magyar Egészségügyet pénzért, ez a munkájuk. Évek, évtizedek óta élnek ebből. Az, hogy munkájuk semmit nem ér, elismerni nem tudják. Mert nekik így jó. Így kényelmes. *

* Egy év telt el, mióta "meghirdettem" a Feketeruhás hétvégéket. Nem vagyok politikus. Nem vagyok egészségügyi vezető. Ember vagyok. Nő vagyok. Anya vagyok. Ápolónő vagyok. Csak egy ápolónő, aki megpróbálta a lehetetlent.*

_ "...Tudtam én ezt? Nem tudtam ezt soha; 
Nem így; míg jött a sors, a mostoha, 
És megmutatta, hogy Te: én vagyok, 
S ha Te sorvadsz el, én is elhalok, 
Mint a levél, ha elszárad a fa, 
Mint a gyermek, kit elhágy az anya, 
Szeretlek népem mindhalálig..." ( Reményik Sándor ) _

* Nem tartozom azok közé, akik nem tudnak visszalépni és nem tudják elismerni - megbuktam. Szégyellem, hogy egy olyan országban kell élnem, ahol az ország vezetése mindent fontosabbnak tart, mint maga az ember ! Ezt a csatát bebuktam. Egy év telt el. Feladom! *
* Mégis megérte, mert olyan emberekkel találkoztam, akik jók. De úgy látszik, mégis mi vagyunk kevesebben. Ott leszek mindenhol, ahol az igazságért állnak ki a jó emberek .Ott leszek mindenhol, ahol Magyarország a szabadságharcát vívja a rajta uralkodó gonosz felett. *
* Megtaláltok, ha segíthetek, de elől menni már nem tudok . Túl sokat vesztettem. *
* Szégyelld magad hiteles egészségügyi vezetés, szégyelld magad Ország vezetés, hogy hagyod a Magyar Embereket szenvedni és meghalni . *

* Én szégyellem, hogy elfáradtam. Elnézést kérek, de csak egy ápolónő vagyok. *

* Köszönöm szépen a Társaimnak a kitartást (pihenhettek), köszönöm szépen a hiteles Médiának a tudósításokat és Köszönöm szépen Magyarország, hogy értettétek miért indultam. Mindent köszönök, de célom nem értem el. Bocsánatot kérek! *
* Szeretlek Kolléganők és Kollégák, de a korrupciót legyőzni nem tudom.

Szerző*_*:** Sándor Mária*_
*

*


----------



## setni (2016 Április 2)

vigilant írta:


> Nem kell misztifikálni *VOLT AZ A PÉNZ* amiért befogta a száját
> megtanulta hogy jöjjön ki a buliból a legjobban *hát így *


Tudsz valamit?
Mert itt csak annyit ír hogy elfáradt.


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 2)

vigilant írta:


> ejnye setni azért ennél okosabbnak gondoltalak
> elfáradt jaja biztosan
> no de volt az a pénz ami felfrissítette és megpihentette
> tudod* mindenki megvehető csak az ára más *(pénzkérdés és semmi más)
> nemköti az orrodra de azért tudható



Én tudok egyet aki nem megvehető, de ismerek embereket akik egynél többet is tudnak akik nem megvehetőek.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 3)

_*Kedves Fórum Társaim,*
azért ez elképesztő és elkeserítő, hogy vannak, akik azt hiszik, mert jelenlegi kormányunk nem becsületes, sőt korrupt, ráadásul hazudik, no meg osztogatnak és fosztogatnak, 
--- akkor már a kisemberek is ilyenek.

Tudjátok meg, hogy én sem vagyok lefizethető. 
Még akkor is vallom, mondom az igazamat, amikor üres a zsebem és tele van a "hócipőm" a különböző undorító megalázásokkal, inkorrekt törvénykezésekkel, nem folytatom.
Higgyétek el, vannak emberek - s én önmagamat közéjük sorolom, - akiknek az a fontos, hogy bármikor a tükörben belenézhessek a saját szemükbe.
*Nekem ez a fontos.*
Ilyen nevelést kaptam. 
*
Vannak emberek, akiknek egy vagon pénzzel sem lehet sem a becsületét, sem az önbizalmát, sőt az önértékelését sem megvásárolni._


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 3)

vigilant írta:


> minden embernek VAN egy pontja , *még neked is *ahol megvesznek
> 
> saját magához a saját ügyéhez nem volt lojális
> hogy lenne innét hiteles
> Önmagát árulta el - önmagát *IS* elárulta



Ki mit állít, neki kell igazolnia!! Vágjál bele és igazold, ki mikor és hol vett, vagy vesz meg engemet. ( vagy bárki mást)


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 3)

Engem meg senki nem akar megvenni megvesztegetni , pedig hagynam magam megvesztegetni, akar bonbonnal vagy valami finomsaggal.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 3)

Melitta írta:


> Engem meg senki nem akar megvenni megvesztegetni , pedig hagynam magam megvesztegetni, akar bonbonnal vagy valami finomsaggal.


*
_*Kedves Melitta,*
tudom, pontosan tudom, mert ismerlek - Te ugyan olyan megvesztegethetetlen Vagy, mint azok, akiket nem lehet kivásárolni. Ez a bonbonos beírás, részedről csak egy vicc volt,  jól tudom. 
Amikor "élesben" menne a harc, Te mindig azon az oldalon állnál, ahol szükség van az erősítésre. S, az az oldal mindig a tiszta, sőt IGAZ oldal. Te sem bírod elviselni sem az igazságtalanságot, sem a meghunyászkodást, de mindazt - amivel szemben *Sándor Mária* harcol. - *Mária mindazok védelmére kelt, akik betegek, akik elesettek és a jelenlegi kormányunk idióta rendelkezései miatt, folyamatos a pénzelvonás az egészségügyből, sőt már nincs is mit elvonni.*
S, minden Isten kezében van. Az orvosok kezéből eszköz- gyógyszer- és kiszolgáló személyzet hiánya miatt - minden olyan dolog hiánycikk és hiányzik, amivel gyógyítani tud(ná)nak.
S, csoda, hogy kifutnak a világ minden tájára? 
Csoda?
Ők nem arra tették fel az orvosi esküt, hogy becsukott szemmel, hányavetien, közömbösen tegyék a dolgaikat, a munkájukat. Nem folytatom, itt és általában *Magyarországon mindenki tudja, hogy Sándor Mária miért harcolt és miért keseredett bele ebbe a magányos harcába.*
Megértem. Van egy pont, igen mindenkinek van egy pont a döntéseiben, amikor rá kell döbbennie, hogy szél ellen - lehet - de nem ésszerű... stb. a folytatást ismerjük.
Sajnálom. Egy harcost ismét "kipipálhat", a fityesz, sikerült legyőzniük. Mi, a többiek pedig sajnáljuk, egy önzetlen, tiszta ember ismét kiesett a sorból._


----------



## setni (2016 Április 3)

Szia
bocs hogy a témádat kissé kikerülöm de egy elég felháborító cikket olvastam..
remélem nem baj hogy bemásolom a forrást de jobb úgy olvasni mintha én idézném be.
http://444.hu/2016/04/03/ilyen-brutalis-tamadas-talan-meg-nem-tortent-no-ellen-magyarorszagon


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 3)

setni írta:


> Szia
> bocs hogy a témádat kissé kikerülöm de egy elég felháborító cikket olvastam..
> remélem nem baj hogy bemásolom a forrást de jobb úgy olvasni mintha én idézném be.
> http://444.hu/2016/04/03/ilyen-brutalis-tamadas-talan-meg-nem-tortent-no-ellen-magyarorszagon


*
_*Kedves Setni,*
ez olyan VÉRLÁZÍTÓ, hogy szavakat nem találok.
Elképesztő gonoszság, sőt ez már azon is túlmegy, ez már elmebaj, amivel be kell zárni egy embernek látszó lényt. Mondhatnám, hogy "vadállatot", de nem akarnám a vadállatokat megsérteni, mert ők erre képtelenek._


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 4)

*Egy hónapra bevállalta az egészségügyben, a kórházi segédápolói munkát:*

* Szabó Tímea a Párbeszéd Magyarországért (PM) társelnöke, országgyűlési képviselő. Kivonatosan közöljük ebbéli tapasztalatait.*




A belgyógyászaton, ahol segédápoló vagyok, szinte kizárólag idős bácsik és nénik fekszenek, többen sajnos a végstádium állapotában, magatehetetlenül. Többen vannak, akiket nem látogatnak vagy csak ritkán, akiknek az ágyon és a pizsamán kívül nincs bent semmi. Az ágy melletti kis asztal üres. Nincs tányér, pohár, evőeszköz, nincs WC papír. Aki mostanában volt kórház közelében, tudja, ezeket ott senki nem kap csak úgy. A nővérek sem....
Ő az egyébként, aki bámulatosan zsonglőrködik a havi kb. 260 ezer forinttal, amit a komplett kardiológiai osztály kap eszközökre egy hónapra, hogy a részleg működőképes maradjon. Még egyszer: 260 ezer forint egy hónapra. Kevesebb, mint amennyit Lázár János a milánói hotelszobájára költött egyetlen éjszaka. A fő kérdés az volt, hogy miből rendeljenek kevesebbet, mint amennyi kell: pészméker elektródából, széklettartályból, pelenkából vagy gumikesztyűből. Mindenre nem telik. Ügyesen kell tervezni, mert, ha kifogy, 2-3 nap, amíg valahonnan kérnek még pénzt és leszállítják. Addig nincs vizsgálat. A gumikesztyűvel spórolunk, mondta az egyik nővér. Ezzel nem a betegeket, hanem magunkat veszélyeztetjük egy vizsgálatnál, de hát ez van, tette hozzá. A múltkor el is kapott egy fertőzést, 2 hétig otthon volt.
A nővérhiány tarthatatlan. Az osztályon ketten vannak egyszerre 12 órában közel 20 betegre. Egyikük 3 év után 90 ezer forintot keres, ő 8 éves kora óta ápoló akar lenni. A másik 32 év ápolói munka után 140 ezret.
Ezek az ápolók reggel 6-kor lemennek a nővéröltözőbe átöltözni. Utána néha kisöprik az aznap leomlott vakolatot a szekrényükből, ne szálljon fel a por a ruhára. Indul a műszak, én 7 után érkezem, ők akkor már nyakig benne a munkában. 11-kor ránézek az órára, ők még nem ültek le egy percre sem. Emberfeletti, ahogy bírják mindennap 12 órán át....
_- És te mivel foglalkozol, amikor nem itt vagy?_ - kérdezik tőlem.
Megkönnyebbülök, nem tudják, ki vagyok, nincs patyomkin nővérkedés, nincs elhallgatás, nincs VIP hónap. Csak a nővérek és a betegek vannak.„Most ne gyere be, mert a bácsinak kötést cserélünk a fekélyes lábán Ezt inkább ne nézd!” Megyek, gondoltam, majd kijövök, ha rosszul leszek. Rosszul lettem. A sebet nem láttam, csak a levetett kötszert. Attól. Néztem a fiatal nővér arcát, ő is megfogja egy pillanatra az éjjeli szekrényt. „Tudod az a baj, hogy a fekélynek van egy jellegzetes édes szaga, amit nem bírok.” De hát muszáj. A másik nővér arca meg se rezzen....
Kijövünk, én szörnyülködöm, ők mosolyognak. Majd talán megszokod, mondják....
Nincs több nővér, nincsenek eszközök, nincs pénz. Kitartás van. A nővérek kitartása.
Megyek el, gondolkozom: hol van a Balog? Igazából miért nem ő van itt? Hogy is mondta? Egy kis szeretettel meg odafigyeléssel pótolható a pénzhiány. Gondolom, ha beteg, ő is szeretetet vesz be gyógyszer helyett. A kormánynál megint a pökhendiség, a nemtörődömség csúcsra járatva. _*Vissza kell tenni a 400 milliárd forintot az egészségügybe, nincs más.* _A dolgozókat nem lehet nem megbecsülni! Ezt a munkát ennyiért nem lehet elvégezni!... Csak nekik köszönhetően áll még a rendszer. ...folytatom a munkát.

*
_Ide tartozik, ehhez a témához, hogy volna pénz, ha nem szórnák el... Elszórják. Nevesítek is. A Facen olvastam: _
*Két év alatt 400 milliárdot tapsolt el luxusra Matolcsy
Belegondolni is őrület, azt a pénzt költötte el, aminek helye lett volna az egészségügyben. Tudom, tudom, sok a "volna" szó, már én is, sőt többen is megelégeltük, de manapság ez van meg a volna... ami nincs.
Az LMP szerint a Magyar Nemzeti Banknak (MNB) azonnal nyilvánosságra kellene hoznia az alapítványai és gazdasági társaságai működésével kapcsolatos adatait, ugyanilyen sürgető, hogy a jegybank felszámolja „pénzszórásra szakosodott” alapítványait és helyreállítsa a törvényes működést – mondta az LMP frakcióvezető-helyettese az MTI-nek telefonon vasárnap.*
_Schmuck Erzsébet – aki sajtótájékoztatót is tartott a témában – közölte, az Alkotmánybíróság csütörtöki határozatában rávilágított a jegybank működésének „ex lex állapotára”, mivel kimondta: az MNB csak feladataival és elsődleges céljaival összhangban hozhat létre gazdasági társaságot vagy alapítványt, így az általa nyújtott vagyoni hozzájárulás nem veszíti el közpénz jellegét. Kimondta azt is, hogy nem lehet olyan törvényt alkotni, amely visszamenőlegesen is kizárja az adatnyilvánosságot a bírósági eljárásokban – tette hozzá._





Matolcsy György

_Az ellenzéki politikus szerint ez alapján ki lehet jelenteni, hogy az MNB az elmúlt években alaptörvény-ellenesen működött, mivel a jegybanki törvényben „nagyítóval sem lehet megtalálni” a túlértékelt ingatlanok felvásárlását, műkincsek gyűjtését._
*


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2016 Április 4)

Jó hát van akiknek szabad így is működni... 
(jó, hát spec nekünk nem...)


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 5)

*Ez az írás, rendkívül megrázó 
 
Időben figyelmeztetlek kedves Olvasó, csak akkor betűzd tovább ezt a cikket, ha idegileg el tudod viselni az alábbi borzalmakat. Ez az írás igaz, ez nem kitaláció, ez a mai, magyar valóság, melyet Sánta András örökített meg, jómagam csak áthoztam, hogy Canadában és a világ minden táján tudjanak ezekről a visszásságokról, mert az itteni tények, nemcsak gyomorforgatóak, de égbekiáltóak is. - G.B. 
*
Egy magyar boncmester őszinte vallomása.*..
*„Rájöttem arra, hogy az orvosi műhibákat mi takarítjuk el…”*
_„Most végül is mit takarítasz? Orvosi műhibákat vagy halottakat?”_ – kérdeztem kedves Boncmester ismerősömtől.
„_Mindkettőt_…” –hangzik a válasz.
Nincs mit meglepődni a kérdésen. Ugyanis tényekről beszélünk, mint a halál. Mind tisztában vagyunk az elkerülhetetlennel, azt azonban kevesen tudjuk, *mi történik testünkkel a kórházban, miután elkönyvelték a halált*. Egy nem túl kellemes utazásra viszem az olvasót, egy olyan ember vallomása alapján, aki minden nap a halottakkal foglalkozik.
„_Túl sokat láttam már_…”
Neki elhisszük! Nem sokan találkozunk például halott csecsemővel. Persze nem mintha akarnánk! De egy boncmesternek muszáj!* És ez nem a legszörnyűbb dolog, amit egy nap lát*. De mi lehet rosszabb a látványnál?
Az, ha tudjuk, hogy a csecsemő könnyen életben maradhatott volna, ha nincsenek műhibák, vagy figyelmetlenség! Ha az orvosok öt perccel hamarabb futnak be munkahelyükre. Mi lehet felháborítóbb? Aláírni egy erkölcsös embernek a jegyzőkönyvet: „a halál oka fulladás”. Nem pedig „orvosi műhiba”.
„_Rájöttem arra, hogy az orvosi műhibákat mi takarítjuk el…”_
Szülésnél ott van például egy csecsemő, akinek a torkára köldökzsinór tekeredett. Azt mondják megfulladt. *Pedig nem abba hal bele, hogy nem kap levegőt, hanem abba, hogy a köldökzsinór záródik el.* Azon keresztül szerez be minden tápanyagot. Akár a csuklójára is rátekeredhetett volna.
Szóval úgy működik a dolog, hogy amikor én felmegyek két óra múlva az elhalt csecsemőért, és látom, hogy az orvos akkor érkezik meg, fizetett orvos, ezt hozzá kell tenni egyébként, mert már előre eltett egy halom lóvét, akkor öltözik be. Hogy legalább lássák. Egy ügyeletes orvos pedig lejegyzi, hogy a csecsemő meghalt.
De ez még nem a vége a történetnek. Van amikor hetekig kell várni a boncolásra, ilyenkor a hűtőkamrákat használják. *A hűtőkamrában pedig plusz 4 fok van…* A hűtőkamrában összes van lent négy hely, majd deréktáji magasságban újabb négy és végül fejmagasságban is. Ezt persze nem igen használjuk, mert ki az a barom, aki feje fölé emel egy nyolcvankilós testet. Ide általában csecsemő, méhlepény, áldozatok rongyai, ilyenek kerülnek. Volt hogy a nyolc használható helyre huszonnégy embert is beraktunk. Egy íratlan szabály van, amit be kell tartani, hogy fejjel lefelé hullát nem szabad tenni, mert akkor megjelennek a hullafoltok, megnyomódik, stb.
_„Nincsen végtisztesség. Slaggal locsoljuk a halottakat és néha rongyokban visszük helyről helyre, hogy könnyebb legyen megemelni…”_
*
*Ezek után nincs mit ide beírni, de kiegészíteni sem... no comment... G.B.*


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2016 Április 5)

Ez kemény.....


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 5)

Prepost Kalman írta:


> Ez kemény.....


*
_*Kedves Prepost Kálmán és Többi Olvasóm!*
Ezer bocsánat, képtelen voltam NEM behozni, mert ez a mai, magyar igazság - egészségügyben.
*G.B.*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 5)

Prepost Kalman írta:


> Jó hát van akiknek szabad így is működni...
> (jó, hát spec nekünk nem...)


*
_*Kedves Prepost Kálmán,*
ez egy undorító, ember ellenesen intézkedő kormány. Nem ezért szavazták őket meg, akik rájuk szavaztak. Spéci én nem lengettem a zászlót értük.
Amikor ilyen dolgokról hallok, olvasok - égnek áll mindegyik hajam szála. Ez a kisebbik baj, a nagy baj az, hogy még mindig csűrik-csavarják és úgy a dolgokat, hogy még mindig és mindent kipréseljenek onnan, ahonnét csak lehetséges. Ahonnét pedig nem lehetséges, azt eladják. Kész-passz és punktum.
*G.B.*_


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2016 Április 5)

Sajnos a helyi kórházunkban is több ilyen esemény van....
Az orvosok nagy része kiment külföldre.....
Aki maradt az két részre osztható:
1. Aki küzd, és a beteg gyógyulását tekinti elsődleges célnak..... nna ezek közül kerül ki a legtöbb öngyilkos.....
2. A megélhetési orvos, aki nem lát mást csak borítékokat.....

Fenti miatt nem kell bocsánatot kérni, ez a helyzet, nagyon nincs mit szépíteni.....
Ezt a helyzetet nem mi teremtettük.... bár azon viselkedésünkkel, hogy amikor műhiba volt akkor sem tettünk jogi lépéseket bizonyos szinten hozzájárultunk


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2016 Április 5)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _*Kedves Prepost Kálmán,*
> ez egy undorító, ember ellenesen intézkedő kormány. Nem ezért szavazták őket meg, akik rájuk szavaztak. Spéci én nem lengettem a zászlót értük.
> Amikor ilyen dolgokról hallok, olvasok - égnek áll mindegyik hajam szála. Ez a kisebbik baj, a nagy baj az, hogy még mindig csűrik-csavarják és úgy a dolgokat, hogy még mindig és mindent kipréseljenek onnan, ahonnét csak lehetséges. Ahonnét pedig nem lehetséges, azt eladják. Kész-passz és punktum.
> *G.B.*_



Kedves Georgina Bojana!
Jelenlegi helyzetet legelőször 2018-ban lehet módosítani.
Be kell valljam, hogy nem sok esélyt látok a változásra.... egyszerűen nincs ellenzék.
Igen, jó sok mindent el lehet mondani a jelenlegi kormányról (is), de kommunikációban és szervezésben perverz módon profik.
Ahogy körül nézünk a környező országokban, úgy látjuk, hogy majd mindenhol ez megy..... sajnos.....
mindenki erőből kormányoz és nem észből..... 
Nálunk annyival egészül ki, hogy mielőtt megcselekedik, jogilag tiszta utat varázsolnak neki..... így fáj, nem fáj, de be kell látnunk, hogy ész is van.....
Sajnálatos, hogy nem a közösség érdekében eszeskednek .....


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 5)

Prepost Kalman írta:


> Sajnos a helyi kórházunkban is több ilyen esemény van....
> Az orvosok nagy része kiment külföldre.....
> Aki maradt az két részre osztható:
> 1. Aki küzd, és a beteg gyógyulását tekinti elsődleges célnak..... nna ezek közül kerül ki a legtöbb öngyilkos.....
> ...


*
_*Kedves Prepost Kálmán,*
a legtöbb idős embernek a boncolási jegyzőkönyvébe azt írják, hogy szívelégtelenség, vagy tüdőgyulladás... Pedig van olyan napi eset is, hogy férfiaknak, nőknek nem cserélik a pelenkát, mert van akiknek behoznak, de többeknek nincs. Hozzátartozójuk sincs, vagy ha van, az is vidéken. Így könnyen kialakul a felfekvés, ami vérmérgezéshez vezet. De soha nem azt írják be, ami a valós ok. Mást is mondok. Egy idős, tehetetlen ember, aki lebénult, őt etetni kellene. Idő erre nincs, leteszik a tányért az éjjeli szekrényre, majd el is viszik, s talán megjegyzik "ejnye, ejnye, ismét nem evett a hármaska, vagy nem tudom hanyaska"... Szegény szólni sem tud, mert le van szedálva, nyugtatózva, hogy ne kiabáljon, csendben maradjon. Így aztán szép csendben az öreg szervezet, megadja magát... Csendben... 
*
Ami az előbbi írást illeti, amit a boncmester állít, az, hogy egy megszületendő gyermeknek a nyakára tekeredett a köldökzsinór, az előfordul szülés közben. Az én fiammal is ez történt, ma már 46 éves, meglett, egészséges ember. Csodálatos szülész orvosom volt, Isten megáldja, minden lépésében, minden lélegzet vételében. Úgy "kiforgatta" a fiamat és "ott", hogy megmentette. S, ez nem egyedi eset, sajnos többször előfordul. Ehhez szükséges egy orvosi rutin, egy pótolhatatlan tudás és szeretet. A másik, amiért üvölteni tudnék, az úgynevezett "programozott szülés". Ha a választott orvos elmegy síelni, nyaralni, akkor mindazokat a kismamákat behívja és megindíttatja a szülést. Azok a fiatal asszonyok, meg mint a "barmok", mert tudatlan baromként kezelik őket, jó, jó, udvariasan, de csak úgy, mert ebbe bele is egyeznek. Soha nem tenném, mert annak a gyereknek akkor kell megszületnie, amikor eljött az ideje. Amikorra "beért", mint ahogyan egy vidéki bába asszony is mondaná. S, ha az éjjel van, vagy karácsony delén, akkor - akkor. Az emberekben is van hiba, nem ismerik sem fel, sem el a jogaikat. No meg azt, hogy azt hiszik, ha megfizetik az orvost, akkor azzal mindent elrendeztek. Nem. Nagyon is utána kell(ene) nézniük minden orvosnak, akinek a keze alá fekszenek. Úgy kellene ennek lennie. Nem így van...
*G.B.*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 5)

Prepost Kalman írta:


> Kedves Georgina Bojana!
> Jelenlegi helyzetet legelőször 2018-ban lehet módosítani.
> Be kell valljam, hogy nem sok esélyt látok a változásra.... egyszerűen nincs ellenzék.
> Igen, jó sok mindent el lehet mondani a jelenlegi kormányról (is), de kommunikációban és szervezésben perverz módon profik.
> ...


*
_*Kedves Prepost Kálmán,*
nagyon jók a meglátásaid és az észrevételed. Bizony mondom, a legnagyobb gond az, hogy nem elég erős az ellenzék. 
100 százalékban osztom a véleményed, mivel nekem is u.ezek a gondolataim.
De ettől még egyikünk sem boldog, sőt kétségbeesett vagyok, még az sem vigasztal, hogy nem egyedül...
*G.B.*_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 5)

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160404-sandor-maria


----------



## setni (2016 Április 5)

Melitta írta:


> http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160404-sandor-maria


Ezt a videót épp most akartam feltenni.
Megrázó.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 5)

Melitta írta:


> http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160404-sandor-maria


*
_*Kedves Melitta,*
élőben láttam ezt a beszélgetést* Sándor Máriával*. Rendkívül elkeserítő volt azt látni, ahogyan kéri a többi egészségügyben dolgozók segítségét, együttérzését, sőt együtt lépését. A visszajelzésekből - úgy tűnik, - ismét erőt merített. Ez egy "szélmalom harc", ezt Ő is pontosan felismerte. Az a gond, hogy minden kulcs pozícióban, olyan emberek ülnek és habzsolnak, akiknek nem szívügyük az, hogy az itt, határon belül élő embereknek jobb legyen.
Szöveg van, az ömlik a "királyi adókból", csak a tettek másról szólnak.
*G.B.*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 5)

setni írta:


> Ezt a videót épp most akartam feltenni.
> Megrázó.


*
_*Kedves Setni!*
Mélyen együtt érzek *Sándor Máriával* és mindazokkal, akik ápolnak - és akik, ápolásra szorulnak.
*G.B. *_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 5)

*Magyarországon nem ismerhető meg a kórházi fertőzések pontos száma 
*

Bírósághoz fordul a Társaság a Szabadságjogokért (TASZ), mert az Állami Népegészségügyi és Tisztiorvosi Szolgálat, az (ÁNTSZ)* megtagadta a kórházi fertőzésekkel kapcsolatban indított közérdekű adat-igénylését - közölte a civil szervezet kedden, az MTI-vel.*







A közleményben azt írták: *az ÁNTSZ arra hivatkozva nem adta ki a kért adatokat, hogy azok "döntés-előkészítő adatnak minősülnek". * 

Noha a tisztiorvosi szolgálat korábban a kért adatok nyilvánosságát hangsúlyozta és az adatigénylés határidejét is meghosszabbította, végül nem adta ki a kért számokat, ezért a TASZ bírósághoz fordul az adatok nyilvánosságának kikényszerítésére, mivel szerintük az ÁNTSZ jogszabálysértő módon jár el.
A TASZ emlékeztetett, az egyik civil szerveződés állítása irányította rá a figyelmet arra, hogy* Magyarországon nem ismerhető meg a kórházi fertőzések pontos száma.*
Az ÁNTSZ erre reagáló közleményében azt írta, "az adatok nyilvánosak, mindenki számára érthető módon hozzáférhetők".
Az ellentmondás feloldása érdekében a TASZ közérdekűadat-igénylésben kérdezett rá a pontos számokra, amelyekből kiderülhet, hogy - kórházankénti bontásban - hány kórházi fertőzés történt 2014-ben és 2015-ben. A TASZ betegjogi szakértői és gyakorló orvosok szerint sem érthető a nyilvános jelentés, amely tele van szakkifejezésekkel, rövidítésekkel és mozaikszavakkal - írta a civil jogvédő szervezet. Szerintük ennél is súlyosabb probléma, hogy bizonyos számok, így azok is, amelyekből kiderülhetne, hány fertőzés történt tavaly egy-egy kórházban, egyáltalán nem hozzáférhetők, annak ellenére, hogy az ÁNTSZ bizonyosan rendelkezik az adatokkal, és azok egyértelműen közérdekűek. A TASZ szerint a kórházi fertőzésekről szóló számok nem lehetnek döntés-előkészítő adatok, hiszen jogszabály írja elő, hogy a kórházi fertőzések országos adatbázisának eredményeit az ÁNTSZ-nek minden évben nyilvánosságra kell hoznia. Kérdéses lehet, hogy mit jelent egy adatbázis eredménye, de a TASZ véleménye szerint ez nem jelenthet kevesebbet, mint azokat a számokat, amelyek benne vannak az adatbázisban. Ha pedig valóban ezekre vonatkozik, akkor a rendelet értelmében kötelező azokat nyilvánosságra is hozni.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 6)

*Kik viszik ki az ágytálat a kórházakban a nővérek helyett?*

*Erre is lehet, akár "jó" reményünk is. *
Miért?
*Elbocsátással fenyegetik azokat a nővéreket, ápolókat, akik jelzik, hogy részt vennének azokon a fórumokon, ahol Sándor Mária szólal fe*l.
Ezt maga *Sándor Mária*, az egészségügyi tiltakozások során elhíresült egyik vezéralakja,* a "fekete ruhás nővér"* nyilatkozta a Magyar Nemzetnek.
A fekete ruhás nővér megismételte: még egyszer megpróbálja cselekvésre bírni az ágazat szereplőit, de ha ez nem sikerül, akkor nem küzd tovább. 
Mert egyedül nem megy.
Viszont *ha felhívására az egészségügyi dolgozók fekete ruhát húznak április 15-én, hogy ezzel demonstrálják az egészségügy gyászos helyzetét és hajlandók a tanárok mellett sztrájkolni, csatlakoznak a polgári engedetlenséghez, akkor az már értelmet ad a küzdelmének.*
Egyúttal akkora erőt, politikával szembeni összefogást jelenthet, amely már változtatásra kényszeríti a vezetőket.






_Sándor Mária a pedagógusok tüntetésén is felszólalt nemrég_ /Fotó: Fuszek Gábor

Sándor Mária úgy véli: ahhoz, hogy a kórházigazgatók és orvosok végre felemeljék szavukat, arccal, névvel kiálljanak, és beismerjék, hogy tarthatatlan állapotok uralkodnak az egészségügyben, a vezetők emberségére volna szükség. Szomorú, - jelentette ki Sándor Mária,- hogy *az egészségügyi vezetők nem a dolgozók érdekeit képviselik, hanem fölfelé, a kormánynak bizonygatják, hogy igenis működik a rendszer*. _Példaként a Péterfy Sándor Utcai Kórházat említette, ahol két orvos kiírta a betegeknek, hogy az ellátás orvoshiány miatt beláthatatlan ideig szünetel, majd a kórházigazgató feljelentette a két orvost. _*Le kellene váltani azokat a vezetőket, akik nem állnak ki az alkalmazottakért* – tette hozzá a fekete ruhás nővér.


----------



## setni (2016 Április 7)

Legszívesebben írnám hogy az egyik egyetemi kórházban nincs elég gumi kesztyű, ápolók százai öltöznének feketébe...de annyira reménytelen ez az egész magyar egészségügy.
Aki akar tenni valamit azt azonnal ellehetetlenítik.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 7)

Prepost Kalman írta:


> Sajnos a helyi kórházunkban is több ilyen esemény van....
> Az orvosok nagy része kiment külföldre.....
> Aki maradt az két részre osztható:
> 1. Aki küzd, és a beteg gyógyulását tekinti elsődleges célnak..... nna ezek közül kerül ki a legtöbb öngyilkos.....
> ...


*
*Nem tetszik, de ez az igazság. Nagyon nem tetszik.... Jelenlegi kormányunkat ez viszont nem érdekli, hogy nekünk mi tetszik és mi nem.
G.B.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 7)

*A Semmelweis bőrklinikája részére - ajándék gumikesztyűt küldtek*


Néhány órával az interneten olvasható cikk megjelenése után a* Keverőcsőr Webáruház *egy karton, összesen ezer darab gumikesztyűt küldött az intézet klinikai főnővérének címezve. 





Fotó: Keverőcsőr.hu - fogászati webáruház / Facebook

Az egyetem sajtóosztálya kiadott egy közleményt, amelyben cáfolták a cikk állításait, miszerint kevés a steril és az egyszer használatos gumikesztyű a bőrklinikán. _(Véleményünk az, hogy biztosan nagy segítség volt a Webáruház önzetlen és gyors ajándéka)._


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 16)

*Ez a tüntetés április 15-én volt - tegnap, Budapesten a Kossuth téren.
Érdemes megnézni...*

**
*G.B.*


----------



## hegiv (2016 Április 21)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Ez az írás, rendkívül megrázó
> 
> Időben figyelmeztetlek kedves Olvasó, csak akkor betűzd tovább ezt a cikket, ha idegileg el tudod viselni az alábbi borzalmakat. Ez az írás igaz, ez nem kitaláció, ez a mai, magyar valóság, melyet Sánta András örökített meg, jómagam csak áthoztam, hogy Canadában és a világ minden táján tudjanak ezekről a visszásságokról, mert az itteni tények, nemcsak gyomorforgatóak, de égbekiáltóak is. - G.B.
> *
> ...


Drága Bojana, kérlek, azért ne kelts pánikot, nem minden igaz, amit kitesznek a netre..... Hogy egy boncmester mit gondol egy esetről az egy dolog, minden tiszteletem mellett.... Gondolj a bulvárra, kb. ezen a szinten mozog az információ mennyiség, amihez hozzájut, és ez alapján ítélkezik...... A patológus szakma nevében protestálok, semmilyen műhiba nem kerül elkendőzésre a boncolás során, minden le van írva feketén-fehéren a boncjegyzőkönyvben! Az is, ha felfekvése van a betegnek, és amiatt kapott vérmérgezést, vagy tüdőgyulladásban halt meg a hosszas fekvés miatt, stb. A köldökzsinór megnyomatódása, ide-oda rátekeredése gyakori, és sajnos legtöbbször úgy vezet a magzat halálához, hogy egyszer csak azt érzi az anya, hogy nem mozog a magzat. Mire kórházba ér, már késő, órák óta halott a gyerek. Honnan lehet tudni, hogy a fentebb vázolt esetben hogy történt a dolog? Nem állítom, hogy minden rendben van az egészségügyben, de részinformációk alapján ne ítéljünk! Az, hogy a betegek ápolása milyen, sajnos szorosan összefügg az emberhiánnyal, minden szinten, de ami táplálást, felfekvés megelőzést illeti, egyértelműen a nagyfokú ápoló hiányra vezethető vissza. A boncolásra hetekig nem kell várni, 1-2 nap alatt eldől, szükséges-e a boncolás, ennél több napos késés oka (de nem több hetes) az lehet, ha a rendőrség nem végzi elég gyorsan a munkáját, ha felmerül, hogy igazságügyi boncolásra van szükség, nekik kell elrendelni. Egyébként a +4 fok nem kevés, pont annyi kell a holttestnek. A halottakat emelős kocsival rakják a hűtőkamra polcaira, a magasabban levők is kényelmesen elérhetők így. A halottakat nem rongyokban emelik le, lepedő van alattuk, azzal lehet átemelni a kocsiról a boncasztalra (hasonlóan, mint a műtőben). Ha sok a halott, és kevés a hűtőrekesz, akkor előfordul, hogy a hűtőkamra légterében marad a kocsin az elhunyt, de a hűtőkamrában ugyanúgy 4 fok van, mint a rekeszes részében (hülye hasonlat, talán durva is, de a jobb érthetőség kedvéért a hűtőházakban is vannak hűtőkamrák, ahol nagy hűtött légterekben tartják a romlandó dolgokat).


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 29)

*Ígérik, hogy az új kormányrendelet-tervezet *

szerint a daganatgyanús betegeknek 14 napon belül időpontot kell kapniuk diagnosztikai vizsgálatra. Megszűnik az egynapos sebészeti ellátás volumenkorlátja - ezt is tartalmazza az a kormányrendelet-tervezet, amelyről szombati zalakarosi előadásán, illetve az azt követő sajtótájékoztatón beszélt_* Zombor Gábor*_, az Emberi Erőforrások Minisztériumának egészségügyi államtitkára.
Az egészségügyi alapellátó orvosokat tömörítő FAKOOSZ közgyűlésén arról is beszélt, hogy az időpontot a háziorvos asszisztense kérné a beteg számára a területi egészségügyi szolgáltatótól.
"Történelmi lépés lenne" rákényszeríteni a szolgáltatókat arra, hogy akinek erre nagy szüksége van, annak európai szintű betegellátást nyújtson hosszas várakozási idő helyett. Ha a háziorvos a CT-, MR- vagy összetettebb laboratóriumi vizsgálatra nem kapja meg a betege számára a 14 napon belüli időpontot a területileg illetékes szolgáltatótól, azonnal jelzi az Országos Egészségbiztosítási Pénztárnak (OEP). Ezt követően az OEP intézkedik, másik szolgáltatóhoz irányítja a beteget. "A magyar egészségügy sok problémája mellett ez olyan ügy lehet, amiben a szakma irányítói és az egészségbiztosító a betegek érdekében tud összefogni"- jelentette ki Zombor Gábor.
Az ígéret szerint a gyorsabb diagnosztizálás mellett szerepel az is, hogy "volumenkorlát-mentessé" válik az egynapos sebészeti ellátás, ami átalakíthatja a fekvőbeteg-ellátás egy részének finanszírozhatóságát.
Nagy lépés a rák elleni hazai küzdelemben és az esélyegyenlőségben, ha az egészségügyi államtitkár nyilatkozata valósággá válik, s két hétnél többet az országban sehol sem várhat kivizsgálásra daganatgyanús beteg - szögezi le a daganatos betegeket képviselő Gyógyulj Velünk Egyesület.

A Gyógyulj Velünk Egyesület tiltakozott az ellen is, hogy a tb ellátásokra vonatkozó teljesítmény volumenkorlát miatt a korlátozott CT vagy MR üzemidő révén a magánellátásba kényszerítsék a betegeket, ahol kénytelenek lemondani a tb finanszírozott ellátásról és - hiába járulékfizető állampolgárok - a vizsgálatok teljes költségét maguknak kell állniuk, ha gyors diagnózist akarnak. A Gyógyulj Velünk Egyesület szerint, ha a kormányzat biztosítja a két héten belüli kivizsgálás lehetőségét, még nagyobb lesz az egyéni felelősség a szűréseken való részvételben.
*
*Hinni már nem tudunk, kérünk, sőt követelünk... Az ígéret szép szó, ha megtartják úgy jóÓÓÓ!
G.B.*


----------



## hegiv (2016 Május 1)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Ígérik, hogy az új kormányrendelet-tervezet *
> 
> szerint a daganatgyanús betegeknek 14 napon belül időpontot kell kapniuk diagnosztikai vizsgálatra. Megszűnik az egynapos sebészeti ellátás volumenkorlátja - ezt is tartalmazza az a kormányrendelet-tervezet, amelyről szombati zalakarosi előadásán, illetve az azt követő sajtótájékoztatón beszélt_* Zombor Gábor*_, az Emberi Erőforrások Minisztériumának egészségügyi államtitkára.
> Az egészségügyi alapellátó orvosokat tömörítő FAKOOSZ közgyűlésén arról is beszélt, hogy az időpontot a háziorvos asszisztense kérné a beteg számára a területi egészségügyi szolgáltatótól.
> ...


A 14 napos szabály már életbe lépett, tudomásom szerint. A probléma az, hogy csak a képalkotó diagnosztikára vonatkozik. Megfelelő mértékű műtőkapacitás is kellene (+ sebész, altatóorvos, műtősnő!), hogy ne hetek múlva legyen csak megoperálva.....


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 1)

hegiv írta:


> A 14 napos szabály már életbe lépett, tudomásom szerint. A probléma az, hogy csak a képalkotó diagnosztikára vonatkozik. Megfelelő mértékű műtőkapacitás is kellene (+ sebész, altatóorvos, műtősnő!), hogy ne hetek múlva legyen csak megoperálva.....


*
*Akkor VAN "bukfenc" - nem is kicsi...

G.B.*


----------



## hegiv (2016 Május 2)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> *Akkor VAN "bukfenc" - nem is kicsi...
> 
> G.B.*


Így van. És még jó, hogy mi patológusok is ott vagyunk a gáton, noha kevesen vagyunk, igyekszünk minél előbb kiadni a szövettani leletet, hogy dolgozhasson az onkológus (csak ezt a betegek jó része nem is tudja, mert ugye a patológus, az csak egy kórboncnok.....


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 11)

*Egy magyar boncmester őszinte vallomása. Figyelem, sokkoló állítások következnek!*


„Rájöttem arra, hogy az orvosi műhibákat mi takarítjuk el…”

Nem biztos, hogy tudni akarod! Testünk utazása az egészségügyben! Mi történik velünk a halál után?


_„Most végül is mit takarítasz? Orvosi műhibákat vagy halottakat?”_ – kérdeztem kedves Boncmester ismerősömtől.

„_Mindkettőt_…” –hangzik a válasz.

Nincs mit meglepődni a kérdésen. Ugyanis tényekről beszélünk, mint a halál. Mind tisztában vagyunk az elkerülhetetlennel, azt azonban kevesen tudjuk, *mi történik testünkkel a kórházban, miután elkönyvelték a halált*. Egy nem túl kellemes utazásra viszem az olvasót, egy olyan ember vallomása alapján, aki minden nap a halottakkal foglalkozik.







„_Túl sokat láttam már_…”

Neki elhisszük! Nem sokan találkozunk például halott csecsemővel. Persze nem mintha akarnánk! De egy boncmesternek muszáj!* És ez nem a legszörnyűbb dolog, amit egy nap lát*. De mi lehet rosszabb a látványnál?

Az, ha tudjuk, hogy a csecsemő könnyen életben maradhatott volna, ha nincsenek műhibák, vagy figyelmetlenség! Ha az orvosok öt perccel hamarabb futnak be munkahelyükre. Mi lehet felháborítóbb? Aláírni egy erkölcsös embernek a jegyzőkönyvet: „a halál oka fulladás”. Nem pedig „orvosi műhiba”. 

„_Rájöttem arra, hogy az orvosi műhibákat mi takarítjuk el…”_

Szülésnél ott van például egy csecsemő, akinek a torkára köldökzsinór tekeredett. Azt mondják megfulladt. *Pedig nem abba hal bele, hogy nem kap levegőt, hanem abba, hogy a köldökzsinór záródik el.* Azon keresztül szerez be minden tápanyagot. Akár a csuklójára is rátekeredhetett volna.

Szóval úgy működik a dolog, hogy amikor én felmegyek két óra múlva az elhalt csecsemőért, és látom, hogy az orvos akkor érkezik meg, fizetett orvos, ezt hozzá kell tenni egyébként, mert már előre eltett egy halom lóvét, akkor öltözik be. Hogy legalább lássák. Egy ügyeletes orvos pedig lejegyzi, hogy a csecsemő meghalt.

De ez még nem a vége a történetnek. Van amikor hetekig kell várni a boncolásra, ilyenkor a hűtőkamrákat használják. *A hűtőkamrában pedig plusz 4 fok van…* A hűtőkamrában összes van lent négy hely, majd deréktáji magasságban újabb négy és végül fejmagasságban is. Ezt persze nem igen használjuk, mert ki az a barom, aki feje fölé emel egy nyolcvankilós testet. Ide általában csecsemő, méhlepény, áldozatok rongyai, ilyenek kerülnek. Volt hogy a nyolc használható helyre huszonnégy embert is beraktunk. Egy íratlan szabály van, amit be kell tartani, hogy fejjel lefelé hullát nem szabad tenni, mert akkor megjelennek a hullafoltok, megnyomódik, stb.

_„Nincsen végtisztesség. Slaggal locsoljuk a halottakat és néha rongyokban visszük helyről helyre, hogy könnyebb legyen megemelni…”

Santa Andras_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 11)

*Eszméletlen állapotok a Szent László Kórházban – “gyermekek fognak meghalni”*
May 9, 2016






*Egy anyuka leírta a tapasztalatait a Szent László kórházról, ahol a gyermeke betegsége miatt töltött el jópár napot. propeller*

Most épp az jár a fejemben, hogy millió köszönet azoknak az egészségügyi dolgozóknak, akik az ilyen gyalázatos körülmények ellenére is még mindig itt vannak Magyarországon, küzdenek, és képesek megőrizni az emberségüket, valamint a hitüket, hogy egyszer talán lesz ez jobb, ha nem is a mi időnkben, de talán majd dédunokáinknak… A nővérnek, aki 48 órája talpon van, bár már beszélni is alig bír, de elmondta nekem, hogy 2 emeleten ügyel + a betegfelvételen, és éjjel, amikor a sokadik súlyosan kiszáradt picinek próbálta bekötni az infúziót, azért imádkozott, hogy a másodikon, tőlünk pár szobával odébb fekvő árva 2 éves kicsi (akit, senki nem látogat) ne halljon meg, mire felér hozzá, mivel gégemetszéses. A növérhívó fényei folyamatosan égnek, mintha karácsony lenne, mert az infúziós “tekerőből” 36 fttal olcsóbbat hoztak, de ez vagy ömlik a gyerekbe, vagy leáll, mivel nem lehet beállítani. Köszönet a tündéri doktornéninek, aki vizit közben, az 5. szoba után kiment és sírt…. majd pár perc múlva mosolyogva ment vissza a kicsikhez. Köszönet a főorvosasszonynak, aki szinte folyamatosan ügyel a sürgősségin, de már a ki tudja hanyadik órában, napban, reggelre üvöltve szídta a rendszert, hogy azonnal petíciót kell írni, “ezt így nem lehet, nem lehet”, kiabálta. És sok sikert annak a 4 gyermekorvosnak, aki az elmúlt pár hónapban hagyta el a László kórház fertőző gyermekosztályát (1 Svájc, 1 Németország, 2 Ausztria)…

És végül egy dermesztő mondat szó szerint idézve egy nővértől: ” Ha itt gyorsan nem történik valami, gyermekek fognak meghalni”… Vajon kit fog ez a pár sor érdekelni? Hányan jutnak el idáig az olvasásában? Nem szoktam ilyet kérni, de ha ezt elolvastad, írj kommentbe egy pontot… Nem lesztek sokan, és nem csak azért mert én, egy kis porszem írtam, hanem, mert addig még nem velük történik, sokaknak nem gond…

Eközben egy másik posztban egy fotó látható, a kórház erkélyéről készített egy képet a Groupama Arénáról, ahol tegnap este Magyar Kupa döntő volt a csilli-villi stadionban.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 9)

*No végre, ezt is megéltük, - valóban meg is éljük?!*

Az emberi erőforrások minisztere, *Balog Zoltán* ma délelőtti sajtótájékoztatóján jelentette be, hogy - az egészségügyben _*megszületett a bérmegállapodás.*_ Miszerint: a szakorvosok és szakgyógyszerészek alapbére idén szeptember 1-jétől bruttó 107 ezer, 2017. november 1-jétől pedig bruttó 100 ezer forinttal nő. A rezidensek alapbére jövő novembertől 50 ezer forinttal emelkedik. A szakdolgozóknál szeptembertől új bértáblát vezetnek be. Idén átlagosan 26,5 százalékkal nő az alapbér, jövő novembertől 12 százalékkal - tette hozzá.
*
Örömtüzeket azért nem gyújtanék, no meg nyugtán dícsérném a kormányt, meg a napot is, amikor - ezek szerint mai napon! - kiizzadták ezt a döntést. Reménykedem, az ígéretek betartásában is. 
*G.B.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 9)

Melitta írta:


> *Eszméletlen állapotok a Szent László Kórházban – “gyermekek fognak meghalni”*
> May 9, 2016
> 
> 
> ...


*
*Dermesztő! Akárhányszor is szembesülünk ezzel... Azt is írhatnám akár, hogy vérlázító, mert az...
G.B.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 9)

_Jó hírünk is van - a magyar egészségügyről!_
*2017-től digitalizálnak, minden hazai egészségügyi intézményt*,

méghozzá egységes alapon. Az ágazatban példátlan méretű változás célja, hogy a betegek kartonjai az arra illetékes személyek - akár maguk a páciensek - számára bárhonnan elérhetőek legyenek webes felületről. Az úgynevezett *Elektronikus Egészségügyi Szolgáltatási Tér* (EESZT) tízmilliárd forintos, részben EU-finanszírozású beruházás, melynek során egységes alapon elektronizálják a kórházi, a szakorvosi járóbeteg- és a háziorvosi ellátást, valamint a gyógyszertárakat. Az intézmények először önkéntes alapon, majd 2017 első negyedévétől már kötelező jelleggel csatlakoznak a szolgáltatási központhoz. Nagy hangsúlyt fektetnek a *fokozatosságra.*
Az *e-egészségügyi rendszer* - az e-beutalók, e-leletek, e-profilok, e-receptek - bevezetése elengedhetetlenné teszi az intézményi folyamatok egy részének megváltoztatását, itt szintén sok múlik az egészségügyi információs rendszerek szállítóin - nyilatkozta az átállás kapcsán *Engi Csaba*, az IVSZ Ehealth munkacsoportjának vezetője. Központi adatbázisban gondolkodnak a hazai fejlesztők, így gyorsabb és stabilabb rendszert biztosíthatnak az adatok lekérésekor. 

Egészségügyi dokumentumainkat már okos telefonunkra is lekérhetjük egy *ingyenes magyar applikáció* segítségével. A _*Laborom nevű alkalmazás* _Android és iOS operációs rendszeren is elérhető, segítségével gyógyszernaplót vezethetünk, tárolhatjuk vércukor-, vérnyomásméréseinket és súlyunkat, illetve az ellátás típusa vagy időpontja alapján rendszerezhetjük az összes orvosi leletünket. A Laborom fejlesztői a klinikákat is szeretnék szorosabban összekötni pácienseikkel.

Az* Állami Egészségügyi Ellátó Központ* már tavaly év végén *bejelentette* a receptek elektronikus kezelésének bevezetését is. Az orvosnak ezentúl lehetősége lesz az EESZT-en belül rögzíteni a szükséges adatokat egy vényfelíró program felhasználásával, míg a beteg egy speciálisan erre kialakított portálnál ellenőrizheti a felírt gyógyszereket, illetve kategorizálva megtalálhatja itt a kiváltott, és a még aktív receptjeit is. Hogyha a páciens még nehezen barátkozott meg a digitális rendszerrel, és az orvostól kijövet valami kézzelfogható dokumentumot is magával vinne, az orvos nyomtathat neki a rendszerből egy dokumentumot, amely tartalmazza majd a rendelő adatait, a felírt gyógyszer hatóanyagát, és a könnyebb azonosítás érdekében egy külön vonalkódot is tartalmaz majd. Egyenlőre *nem szűnnek meg a papíralapú dokumentumok*, a jól ismert és évtizedek óta használt vényeket folyamatosan váltják majd fel a rendszeren belül működő e-receptek.

Az egészségügyi adatok kezeléséről minden állampolgár az *ügyfélkapun* keresztül nyilatkozhat, akár meg is tilthatja, hogy a központi szerver tárolja a nevéhez köthető dokumentumokat. A digitális önrendelkezés ugyanakkor lehetőséget ad az adatok elérésének szűkítésére is,* a beteg így eldöntheti, hogy ki és milyen mélységig férhet hozzá a digitális kartonjaihoz.*


----------



## pearll (2016 Június 9)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *No végre, ezt is megéltük, - valóban meg is éljük?!*
> 
> Az emberi erőforrások minisztere, *Balog Zoltán* ma délelőtti sajtótájékoztatóján jelentette be, hogy - az egészségügyben _*megszületett a bérmegállapodás.*_ Miszerint: a szakorvosok és szakgyógyszerészek alapbére idén szeptember 1-jétől bruttó 107 ezer, 2017. november 1-jétől pedig bruttó 100 ezer forinttal nő. A rezidensek alapbére jövő novembertől 50 ezer forinttal emelkedik. A szakdolgozóknál szeptembertől új bértáblát vezetnek be. Idén átlagosan 26,5 százalékkal nő az alapbér, jövő novembertől 12 százalékkal - tette hozzá.
> *
> ...




Őszintén szólva én ennek nem örülök.
1. Ezt a pénzt nyugodtan belenyomhatták volna a tb fin.ba, hogy NE KELLJEN egy évet várni egy HASI UH-ra.

2. Azért sem örülök, mert ezzel párhuzamosan nem iktatták be a büntető törvénykönvybe, hogy a hálapénz elfogadása BŰNCSELEKMÉNY, akár előre kérik, adják, akár utólag.

3. Azért sem örülök, mert a ágazatban javarészt nem a pénzről szólt a sztori, hanem arról hogy kevesebben vannak, mint ahányan kellene lenniük.
Gondoljunk csak vissza: hány olyan "rinyálós" cikk volt hogy 30 betegre van 2 nővér és semmire sem jut idő? Mert akkor most + 105 ezer nettóval ugyanaz az az orvos több beteget tud majd ellátni, miközben ellógja a tb-s rendelését, mert éppen magánrendelést tart?! ugyan már! Csak azoknak kellett volna béremelést adni, akik valóban megérdemlik. Lsd: minőségellenörzőkkel, próbavásárlókkal kideríteni mely orvosok, ápolók érdemesek rá.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 9)

pearll írta:


> Őszintén szólva én ennek nem örülök.
> 1. Ezt a pénzt nyugodtan belenyomhatták volna a tb fin.ba, hogy NE KELLJEN egy évet várni egy HASI UH-ra.
> 
> 2. Azért sem örülök, mert ezzel párhuzamosan nem iktatták be a büntető törvénykönvybe, hogy a hálapénz elfogadása BŰNCSELEKMÉNY, akár előre kérik, adják, akár utólag.
> ...


*
_*Kedves Pearll!*
Vannak tények, amelyeket itt felsorakoztattál és elgondolkoztatóak. De átlátni és átláttatni ezt a mérhetetlen káoszt minőség ellenőrökkel, próbavásárlókkal, lehetetlen. Az viszont tény, hogy több fiatal orvos azért távozott külföldre, mert itthon nagyon kevés pénzt kaptak. Reménykedhetünk ezek után abban, hogy
1.) a kormány valóban megadja azt, amit most zászlót lengetve beígér?
2.) ez a pénz itt marasztalja a fiatal orvosokat és nem azzal kell szembesülnünk, hogy nyugdíjhoz közel állók végzik, vagy nem végzik, mert fizikailag-szellemileg nem bírják azt a nyomást, ami rájuk hárul. Pontosan azért, mert több ügyeletet kell vállalniuk, sok a beteg és a rendszer úgy, ahogyan van, több helyen elfogadhatatlan. 
Kíváncsi vagyok arra, a többieknek mi erről a véleménye?
Beírásod megköszönöm.
*G.B.*_


----------



## pearll (2016 Június 9)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _*Kedves Pearll!*
> Vannak tények, amelyeket itt felsorakoztattál és elgondolkoztatóak. De átlátni és átláttatni ezt a mérhetetlen káoszt minőség ellenőrökkel, próbavásárlókkal, lehetetlen. Az viszont tény, hogy több fiatal orvos azért távozott külföldre, mert itthon nagyon kevés pénzt kaptak. Reménykedhetünk ezek után abban, hogy
> 1.) a kormány valóban megadja azt, amit most zászlót lengetve beígér?
> ...



Azért kérlek azt se felejtsük el, hogy sok fiatal orvos azért megy külföldre, mert itthon sok az "orvosbáró", és az olyan osztályvezető főorvos aki a fiatalabbakat szereti (hatalmát fitoktatva) elgáncsolni, sőt... azért is hogy a fiatal orvosokat bele akarják rángatni a saját korrupciós ügyeikbe, mert azzal, hogy bűnrészessé teszik őket, befogják a szájukat egy életre.

Ugye tudod, hogy a kezdő sebészeknek az összes hálapénzüket be kell adni a közösbe (amiből elosztják maguk között a lóvét és pont a kezdő marad ki ebből a szórásból)?

+Arról tudsz-e, hogy pl.: hogy valaki megkapja az orvosi végzettségét szakriányú gyakorlata alatt pl.: 20 különböző beavatkozást kell elvégeznie 50 alkalommal?
pl.: ahhoz hogy valaki dentoalveoláris sebész képzettséget kapjon, komoly szájsebészeti műtéteken (pl.: állcsont elfűrészelése) kell már részt vennie, ami pl.: Mo.-on évente 5 db van, ahhoz hogy leigazolják a jogszabály által meghatározott beavatkozásokat, ott kell lenned orvostanoncként. És mit tesz a piac, ha kevés eset van? Csak nem azt, hogy fizess azért hogy ott lehess orvosként??? Tudod mennyi egy ilyennek a tarifája? És ennél gusztustalanabb dolgokat tudnék mondani: pár hónappal ezelőtt a híradóban egy olyan esetet, ami kémkamerával lett felvéve, és amiben a hozzátartozó kérdezte az ottani ápolót, hogy édesanyja miért nem kapta meg a számára felírt gyógyszert, amit az ápoló csiga lassúsággal és teljes közönnyel reagált le. (ha megtalálom, belinkelem neked) Na ezzel mit fog tenni + 10-20 - 106 ezer forint? Elárulom: sajnos semmit. Jobb lett volna ha az aki megérdemli az összeg 3x-át kapja. Az aki tényleg megérdemli, mert nagyon felhígult a szakma.

Sőt, sok orvos azért is ment el, mert nem bírja elviselni, hogy a TB nem menti meg a beteg embereket, hanem halálba löki őket, amihez nem kívánnak asszisztálni, Gondolok itt arra hogy 8-10 hónapot kell várni egy hasi UH-ra....


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 10)

pearll írta:


> Azért kérlek azt se felejtsük el, hogy sok fiatal orvos azért megy külföldre, mert itthon sok az "orvosbáró", és az olyan osztályvezető főorvos aki a fiatalabbakat szereti (hatalmát fitoktatva) elgáncsolni, sőt... azért is hogy a fiatal orvosokat bele akarják rángatni a saját korrupciós ügyeikbe, mert azzal, hogy bűnrészessé teszik őket, befogják a szájukat egy életre.
> 
> Ugye tudod, hogy a kezdő sebészeknek az összes hálapénzüket be kell adni a közösbe (amiből elosztják maguk között a lóvét és pont a kezdő marad ki ebből a szórásból)?
> 
> ...


*
_*Kedves Pearll!*
Képben vagyok. Ennek ellenére, kitartok a véleményem mellett, hogy inkább az eü. -ben dolgozók, ápolók és orvosok kapjanak több pénzt, mint kormányunk bólogatós tagja, rokonjai és nyaloncai, netán újabb és még újabb agyament ötletekre szórnák a mi pénzünket. 
Legyen már végre rend az eü.-ben! S, ezt nemcsak az ellátásra, ápolásra gondoltam. De a mind összes körülményekre. Ebben a borzalmasan hosszú várakozási időt is értettem. 
A menyem eü.-ben dolgozó diplomás nővér. Szó szerint a "belét kidolgozza", s olyan osztályon, ahol visszarángatják az életbe mindazokat, akik már át akarnak csúszni abba a másik világba. Mindent megtesz, felveszi a kesztyűt és harcol a lehetetlennel szemben is. De ez még mindig nem elég...
Mégis, ennek ellenére szükséges, hogy másodállásban is dolgozzék, hogy elég legyen az a pénz, amiből élni lehet. Ez a normális? 
Véleményem az, hogy joga van a pihenésre, netán a szórakozásra, mert ez a munka nemcsak fizikailag, de lelkileg is rendesen "leharcolja" az ebben dolgozókat.
*G.B.*_


----------



## pearll (2016 Június 11)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _A menyem eü.-ben dolgozó diplomás nővér.
> *G.B.*_



Na akkor konkrétan leírom:
Engem baromira bosszant (és még szépen is fejeztem ki magamat), hogy míg egy orvos most *+107.000 ft bruttó bért kap*, addig egy diplomás ápoló (vagy bármilyen más ápoló) szemét meg kiszúrják +*6.000-11.000 forint bruttóval. *Vagyis éppen azok akik a "betegek seggét nyalják tisztára" (szó szerint), ezzel megalázzák őket, ráadásul úgy hogy eközben az orvosok ettől 10-12x többet kapnak. Szóval érted?

Egy ápoló százszor többet van a beteg ember közelébe, tehát 100x nagyobb az esélye arra hogy valami betegséget összeszedjen. És ez a felháborító.
Meg az is, hogy múltkorjában voltam bőrdokinál (pattanásos arcbőr - nem is fertőző), erre a székéből 8méter távolságból diagnosztizált!!!! Közben aláíratott velem egy olyan papírt, miszerint végeztek bőrtisztítást, meg miegymást. Hozzám sem értek! Nem hogy ő de még az asszisztens sem. Pedig a pattanást nem lehet elkapni. 

Másrészről: felháborítónak tartom, hogy míg egy orvos a TB-s idejében a TB-s rendelőben, a TB-s eszközökkel magánbetegeit látja el (hogy ne kelljen neki délután megtartania a magánrendelését, és hogy szabad legyen a napja másik fele), addig ezt egy ápoló nem tudja megtenni, aztán mehet gályázni 2-3 fele...
Szóval ezért kapnak az orvosok +107 ezer bruttó fizuemelést? Hát besz*rok.


Ez annyira, de annyira felháborít, hogy nem is tudom leírni.
(Nekünk is van (sajnos) családi kötődésünk az eü.-höz.)

Ui.: nem sajnálom a JÓ orvosoktól a plusz pénzt, ahogy a JÓ ápolóktól sem. De a kivándorlás miatt nem kicsit felhígult a szakma. Szemét húzásnak tartom, hogy az aki a belét is kidolgozza, lelkiismeretes, ugyanannyi béremelést kap mint az aki unottan, csigalassan, bunkón, nagypofával teszi, és azt is szemét húzásnak tartom hogy LÉTSZÁMSTOP van ápnő felvételnél.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 11)

pearll írta:


> Na akkor konkrétan leírom:
> Engem baromira bosszant (és még szépen is fejeztem ki magamat), hogy míg egy orvos most *+107.000 ft bruttó bért kap*, addig egy diplomás ápoló (vagy bármilyen más ápoló) szemét meg kiszúrják +*6.000-11.000 forint bruttóval. *Vagyis éppen azok akik a "betegek seggét nyalják tisztára" (szó szerint), ezzel megalázzák őket, ráadásul úgy hogy eközben az orvosok ettől 10-12x többet kapnak. Szóval érted?
> 
> Egy ápoló százszor többet van a beteg ember közelébe, tehát 100x nagyobb az esélye arra hogy valami betegséget összeszedjen. És ez a felháborító.
> ...


*
_*Kedves Pearll!*
Sok igazság van abban, amit itt és most leírtál. Sajnos, vannak nekem is rossz, sőt még rosszabb tapasztalataim, még anno' édesanyámmal kapcsolatosan. 6,5 évig ápoltam, nem kívánom ezt senkinek. Sem az elesettséget, de az ápolást sem, a napi 24 óra rendkívül kimerít. Szó szerint felőröl, ha nincs váltótársad. Aki ezt nem vallja be, az nem mond igazat. Nem tagadom, felőrlődtem. 

A nővérek, ápolók ezt teszik, sokszor több napig is, mert bevállalnak ügyeletet, aztán a normál műszak stb. Ráadásul nincs ez, nincs az, egyszóval nehéz tudomásul venni, de bizonyos szempontból és helyzetben "lazán kezelik" a dolgokat. S, ez sokszor sérelmes a betegek részére. 
No, igen, az én menyem NEM ILYEN! Ezért is rendkívül fáradt, de fáradtan is, ha egy sóhajtásnyi remény van, a haldoklókat is visszarángatja az életbe. Nagyon rendes, lelkiismeretes EMBER. Így csupa nagybetűvel. Sajnos kevesen vannak ilyenek, a másik tábor bele..... a betegek ellátásába. Nem sorolom, de szörnyűséges tapasztalatok vannak. Az ápolásom ideje alatt 1x kemény tüdőgyulladást kaptam. De olyat, hogy tüdővérzésem is volt, no akkor édesanyámat pick-pack azonnal "belapátoltam" az István kórházba, méghozzá a volt stroke osztályra. Kedden, maszek mentővel vittem be, bepelenkázva, ellátva, csak pár napra, addig szándékoztam bent tartani, ameddig összekaparom magam. Nem sikerült. Szerdán otthon feküdtem, a lányom ment be látogatni a nagymamáját, az édesanyámat. Lányom azonnal felhívott, mert borzalmas állapotban találta a nagymamáját, aki úgy feküdt, hogy falnak fordítva, nem etették, nem pelenkázták, még az a keddi pelenka volt rajta, amivel bevittem. Sírt. Intézkedtem, azonnal. Nagyon pocsékul éreztem magam, ennek ellenére feltápászkodtam, és elmentem anyámért. Az osztályos nővér, orvos ordibálása ellenére összepakoltam és hazavittem. Nem tudtam volna ott hagyni. A zárójelentést postán kértem/kaptam. Ott olyanok voltak beírva, hogy "kiültették", meg hasonlóak. Tomboltam. Írtam levelet az akkor István kórház igazgatójának és tudattam vele az osztályon történteket. Sőt azt is, hogy nem adatott meg egyetlen hét sem, hogy összekaparjam magam. Mi lesz velem is, ha nem tudok pihenni? Mi lett volna az édesanyámmal, ha ott hagyom? Vannak ötleteim... Mérhetetlenül dühös és elkeseredett voltam. 
Jelenlegi helyzet: egy nagyon kedves, régi munkatársam a budapesti Margit Kórház rehabilitációs osztályán feküdt. Csak 2 hétig, de az éppen elég volt ahhoz, hogy végtelen emberi sanyarúságba taszítsák. Tudd, az osztályon napi 6 ezer forintot kellett az ellátásért fizetni, de a saját nem tisztították, ezt a legszörnyűbb dolgokra is értsd. Egyik hajnalban rosszul volt, ezért visszavitték a Margit Kórház beteg osztályára, ott pár nap múlva meghalt. Itt, ez utóbbi osztályon a nővérek elkeseredve mondták, hogy úgy kapták meg a beteget, hogy rá volt száradva a ..... nem írom mi. Sejtheted. Miért taszítják ilyen helyzetbe az amúgy is fájdalmakkal, nagyon idős korban szenvedő beteget? Miért? Közöny, leterheltség, erre nincs mentség. 
Sajnos, nem tudjuk kizárni azokat az érdemteleneket, akik szintén megkapják a fizetés emeléseket. Az viszont valamelyest vigaszt ad, hogy azok is kapnak némi pénzmagot, akik nemcsak fizikálisan, de teljes lélekkel ápolják az arra szorultakat.
*
A pattanásokra nagyon tudnám ajánlani -mindenkinek! - a vér- és nyirokkeringés tisztító CÉKLA fogyasztását. Melitta is behozta, sőt az facen is olvastam a csoda-keveréket: reszelt cékla+reszelt alma+reszelt sárgarépa. Ezt fogyaszd, s mindig frissen reszelve, annyit, amennyit azonnal megeszel. Más: éjszakára kenjed be a régi jól bevált RÁZÓ KEVERÉKKEL. Amit még a gyerekeinknek írtak fel, a régi orvosok csalánkiütés, bárányhimlő okán előbukkanó pattanásokra, kiütésekre.
*
*G.B.*_


----------



## pearll (2016 Június 11)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _*Kedves Pearll!*
> Sok igazság van abban, amit itt és most leírtál. Sajnos, vannak nekem is rossz, sőt még rosszabb tapasztalataim, még anno' édesanyámmal kapcsolatosan. 6,5 évig ápoltam, nem kívánom ezt senkinek. Sem az elesettséget, de az ápolást sem, a napi 24 óra rendkívül kimerít. Szó szerint felőröl, ha nincs váltótársad. Aki ezt nem vallja be, az nem mond igazat. Nem tagadom, felőrlődtem.
> 
> ...



Na akkor azt hiszem egy hullámhosszon vagyunk a témában  (sajnos  ) 

Nyugdíjas rokon mesélte múltkor vigyorogva (!) , hogy beküldte a H.O. különböző vizsgálatokra (Vér, vizelet, tüdőszűrés, urológia, hasi uh..stb)... és hogy milyen hamar végzett a vérvételen, a tüdőszűrésen... és hogy nem érti miért vannak felháborodva az emberek. Mondtam neki, hogy ezeket a vizsgálatokat csak nappal végzik, általában 9-14-ig, és hogy DOLGOZÓ ember nem tudja ezt így megoldani, sőt a vizsgálati eredményekért 10-14-ig lehet csak visszamenni (ez is baromság, mert hát akkor még csak lelet nyomtatása történik a gépből, értsd úgy hogy van egy hatalmas pult, oda mész, elmondod a taj számodat, az ott ülő asszisztens beírja, majd kiprinteli. Nem értem miért nem lehet ezt 18 órakor megtenni.). Csakhogy ha az ember DOLGOZIK, akkor úgy indul az egész sztori: időpontkérés a HO.-nál (általában ismét munkaidőben 8-15-ig), az beutal ezer helyre. Vérvételre éhgyomorra kell menni, tehát az megint egy nap szabi, aztán tüdőszűrésre is időpontot kell kérni úgy ahogy a többire is. Ha szerencséd van, akkor ugye kettő vizsgálatot egy napra tudod kérni, de hát ha az egyikhez nem érsz oda, rögtön rávezetik az eü doksidra, hogy nem vagy együttműködő., szóval ezzel nem nagyon lehet játszani. Ezek mind mind egy napok. Szabadnapok. És akkor a többi vizsgálatok leletéért is külön külön vissza kell menni, mert nem lehet összevárni őket. Mert hát az már luxus lenne,Van olyan ahol az eredményektől függően még visszarángatják az embert a szakrendelésre. Természetesen az már egész napos ülő tevékenységek. Így járt a rokonom is. Addig vigyorgott, amíg be nem bizonyította az élet, hogy nincs is oka rá. Urológiára visszarendelték a vérvétele alapján. Ott volt már reggel 8-ra, majd délután 15-kor ment haza, azzal hogy nem végzett. Most mehet megint egy másik nap ücsörögni. Kérdeztem tőle, hogy most már érti? Egy dolgozónak aki 18-50 éves 1-2-3 gyereke van erre nincs ideje se energiája. Ő meg nyugdíjas, ráér. Meséltem neki, hogy ennek a helyzetnek a fenntartásáért dolgoznak az orvosok. Tisztára hülyének nézett, hogy csak beképzelem. Aztán elkezdtem ecsetelni, hogy ugyan már miért csináltatta meg a hasi uh-ját magánba... aztán másnap leesett neki és felhívott , hogy de gusztustalan egy rendszer (újabb napot töltött az urológián ücsörögve és figyelte az eseményeket, mi megy körülöttük) ...

Nem igazán értem, hogy édesanyád esetében akkor mire föl kértek 6000 ft-ot naponta???? Ez egyszerűen döbbenetes.

Meg amin mindig meg szoktam döbbenni, hogy a betegek, a lakosság nem nagyon lázad ezen helyzetek ellen, hiszen biztos:
- van mindenkinek rokona, gyereke, szülei aki megtapasztalta ezeket az áldatlan állapotokat
- életében legalább egyszer beteg lesz. Tehát nem is másért, hanem saját magáért ki kellene állnia . 
- illetve hogy már volt beteg és a saját bőrén mindezt megtapasztalhatta.

Az EBF-et is 2010-ben megszüntették, azóta sokkal tarthatatlanabb a helyzet...     

Azért örülök, hogy tudtunk ezekről a dolgokról beszélgetni.  Jó volt olvasni a tapasztalataidról.

(csak szólok hogy a FB-on van egy csoport "*Panaszfal-egészségügy*" címmel, ahol szintén hasonló dolgokról beszélgetnek... ha gondolod...  )


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 11)

pearll írta:


> Na akkor azt hiszem egy hullámhosszon vagyunk a témában  (sajnos  )
> 
> Nyugdíjas rokon mesélte múltkor vigyorogva (!) , hogy beküldte a H.O. különböző vizsgálatokra (Vér, vizelet, tüdőszűrés, urológia, hasi uh..stb)... és hogy milyen hamar végzett a vérvételen, a tüdőszűrésen... és hogy nem érti miért vannak felháborodva az emberek. Mondtam neki, hogy ezeket a vizsgálatokat csak nappal végzik, általában 9-14-ig, és hogy DOLGOZÓ ember nem tudja ezt így megoldani, sőt a vizsgálati eredményekért 10-14-ig lehet csak visszamenni (ez is baromság, mert hát akkor még csak lelet nyomtatása történik a gépből, értsd úgy hogy van egy hatalmas pult, oda mész, elmondod a taj számodat, az ott ülő asszisztens beírja, majd kiprinteli. Nem értem miért nem lehet ezt 18 órakor megtenni.). Csakhogy ha az ember DOLGOZIK, akkor úgy indul az egész sztori: időpontkérés a HO.-nál (általában ismét munkaidőben 8-15-ig), az beutal ezer helyre. Vérvételre éhgyomorra kell menni, tehát az megint egy nap szabi, aztán tüdőszűrésre is időpontot kell kérni úgy ahogy a többire is. Ha szerencséd van, akkor ugye kettő vizsgálatot egy napra tudod kérni, de hát ha az egyikhez nem érsz oda, rögtön rávezetik az eü doksidra, hogy nem vagy együttműködő., szóval ezzel nem nagyon lehet játszani. Ezek mind mind egy napok. Szabadnapok. És akkor a többi vizsgálatok leletéért is külön külön vissza kell menni, mert nem lehet összevárni őket. Mert hát az már luxus lenne,Van olyan ahol az eredményektől függően még visszarángatják az embert a szakrendelésre. Természetesen az már egész napos ülő tevékenységek. Így járt a rokonom is. Addig vigyorgott, amíg be nem bizonyította az élet, hogy nincs is oka rá. Urológiára visszarendelték a vérvétele alapján. Ott volt már reggel 8-ra, majd délután 15-kor ment haza, azzal hogy nem végzett. Most mehet megint egy másik nap ücsörögni. Kérdeztem tőle, hogy most már érti? Egy dolgozónak aki 18-50 éves 1-2-3 gyereke van erre nincs ideje se energiája. Ő meg nyugdíjas, ráér. Meséltem neki, hogy ennek a helyzetnek a fenntartásáért dolgoznak az orvosok. Tisztára hülyének nézett, hogy csak beképzelem. Aztán elkezdtem ecsetelni, hogy ugyan már miért csináltatta meg a hasi uh-ját magánba... aztán másnap leesett neki és felhívott , hogy de gusztustalan egy rendszer (újabb napot töltött az urológián ücsörögve és figyelte az eseményeket, mi megy körülöttük) ...
> 
> ...


*
_*Kedves Pearll!*
Úgy látom, két malomban őrlünk. Édesanyám esete még 2007-ben volt, 2008-ban elhunyt. A mostani probléma, amit megemlítettem, Ő egy nagyon régi, tiszteletreméltó, kedves, munkatársunk volt, a maga szakmájában egy igazi tekintély. Róla beszéltem, Ő volt a Margit kórházban, a Rehabilitációs osztályon, napi 6 ezer jó magyar forintért. S, ezért az összegért, amit az unoka öccse fizetett be a kórház pénztárába, minimális ellátást SEM kapott, amit nem tudok megbocsátani. Rászáradt a bélsár, s ezt a másik osztály nővérei mosták le, mert hajnalban rosszul lett, így vissza kellett vinni a beteg- osztályra. 
Ahol pár nap múlva meg is halt. Ez most történt. 
Nagyon köszönöm, ismerem az FB oldalát. Az unoka öccs, nem tesz semmit, Ő is idős ember, már az is teher, hogy intézkednie kell. Megértem. Most még dúl bennem a méreg, de nem leszek adós, ezt megírom az Intézet igazgató főorvosának, hogy tudjon arról, hol dolgoznak jól és a kórháza területén melyik osztályon lazán, nem ápolják a beteget. Pedig rászorult volna szegény, nem volt bent sokáig. Elképzelhető, hogy olyan választ kapok majd a levelemre, hogy örül annak, hogy vannak még a kórházban ápolók és orvosok. Mert, hogy nagyon beindultak a külhoni klinikákra.
De nem is szeretnék erről többet írni. Tény, hogy kiszolgáltatott betegeket becsülettel kell ellátni. Pláne akkor, ha ezt a pályát választotta bárki is, fizetésért teszi. Nem könyörületből, mint régen az apácák tették. 
*G.B. *_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Június 11)

Miert kell visszamenni a leletert hogy kiprinteljek ?
Miert nem emailezik el az orvosnak aki elkuldte a vizsgalatra?
A paraszolvancia a meregfoga az egeszsegugynek. Soha nem volt valami fenyes se a dolgozok fizetese se a felszereltseg, most meg valoban igy megy a Tb betegre hamar kimerul a keret es a hianygazdalkodas hozza a borravalo ujabb stabilla tetelet.

A beteg tisztaba tevese alaveto dolog, senki nem szivesen szeretne pelenkas lenni vensegere.
Ez a kellemetlen resz is az apolashoz tartozik.
Mindekinek vannak rossz soryjai a mostani allapotokrol....

2011 Jan.jo hideg van 6 agyas korterem inteziv osztaly Del-Pesti korhaz .
Mindenki eleg beteg van aki csak alszik azt se tudni el -e meg. Feherhaju no fekszik az egyik agyon es minden kajat hozzak es visszik el erintetlenul. Az egyik nover azt mondja mi van nem izlik a kajank?
Hogy a no nincs esznel , en takartam be mert csupasz valla kint volt allanoan az ablakot meg renszeresen ranyitottak. Jott a mamaja kilencven valahany eves razta keltegette , es diktalta bele a hozott levest egyel kilanyom, mert ez aranyat er, ettol megyogyulsz. Mondtam a neneinek napok ota nem evett semmit infuziot se kapott, meg en segitettem kicsit felultetni , hogy valamennyi levest bele tudjon diktalni. A szivem szakadt meg ,ha nem jon be hozza az idos anyukaja lehet ehen hal a betegsege mellett.
Peteffy allitom tapasztaltam sajat magam 70-es evek ota ott semmi nem valtozott. A vakolat a festes hianya es a modor amivel ott foglalkoznak a betegggel bicska nyitogato.
Meg a penz se motivacio, mert adtam nem is keveset, minden szinten elfogadhatatlan. 

Az egeszsegugyenk egy szolgaltatast kell nyujtani ha valaki beteg., otthon en maszek voltam es olyan nagy osszegu TB befizetest rottak ki ,hogy sok ember nem keresett annyit egy honapban.
Fiatalon meg csak igenybe se vettem a szervizuket. A ma 600ezer magyar aki elment az is vegig fizette a TB vagy vontak tole ,es mar nem terheli a egeszsegugyi kasszat otthon hisz nem hiszem hogy hazajarnak es erre a remek ellatasra vagynak mikor kint is fizetni kell es jar sokkal tobb es jobb szintu ellatas.


A beteget nem erdekli hogy oldjak meg, de ha szuksege van ellatasra azt elvarja hogy megkapja.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Június 11)

Lehet ócsárolni az egészségügyet, de ne essetek túlzásokba! Az a 6 - 11 ezer forintos havi bruttó erősen túlzás!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 11)

Melitta írta:


> Miert kell visszamenni a leletert hogy kiprinteljek ?
> Miert nem emailezik el az orvosnak aki elkuldte a vizsgalatra?
> A paraszolvancia a meregfoga az egeszsegugynek. Soha nem volt valami fenyes se a dolgozok fizetese se a felszereltseg, most meg valoban igy megy a Tb betegre hamar kimerul a keret es a hianygazdalkodas hozza a borravalo ujabb stabilla tetelet.
> 
> ...


*
_*Kedves Melitta,*
ez így igaz. Nagyon elítélem azt, ha egy embernek méltatlan helyzetben kell vegetálnia. Tudom, tudom, én egyedül ápoltam az édesanyámat, s rendesen bele is rokkantam, mindenképpen. Nemcsak fizikailag, de lelkileg is. Aki ezt tagadja, nem mond igazat. A nővéreknek pedig - egy nővérnek! - kb. harminc beteget kell ellátnia, nap, mint nap. 
Bizony mondom, ezért *kellene több segédnővért alkalmazni, akik nem gyógyszereznek, nem végeznek szakápolás, de a mindennapi, többszörös, szükséges tisztába tevést, az etetést elvégzik*. 
Ki merem mondani, mert ezt tapasztaltam MÁR a hetvenes években, hogy az akkor súlyosan beteg, nagyanyámnak sem adták oda az ebédet. Őt két nap után pakoltam össze és vittem haza. 
Idő, idő, idő... mondták a nővérek. Az ami nincs. 
Szervezés dolga lenne, mindenképpen segédápolókat kellene alkalmazni, kiképezni azokra az alapvető dolgokra, amelyekre a szakképzett nővéreknek nincs ideje. A szakképzett nővéreket mentesíteni kellene, de *a súlyosan beteg, rászorult embereken mindenképpen segíteni kell. Soha nem szabadna megalázottan, étlen, szomjan, falnak fordítva, saját...-ban beleszáradva, senkinek sem vegetálnia.
G.B.*_


----------



## cat34 (2016 Június 13)

Melitta írta:


> *Eszméletlen állapotok a Szent László Kórházban – “gyermekek fognak meghalni”*
> May 9, 2016
> 
> És végül egy dermesztő mondat szó szerint idézve egy nővértől: ” Ha itt gyorsan nem történik valami, gyermekek fognak meghalni”… Vajon kit fog ez a pár sor érdekelni? Hányan jutnak el idáig az olvasásában? Nem szoktam ilyet kérni, de ha ezt elolvastad, írj kommentbe egy pontot… Nem lesztek sokan, és nem csak azért mert én, egy kis porszem írtam, hanem, *mert addig még nem velük történik, sokaknak nem gond*…



Az a legnagyobb probléma, hogy "ŐK" magán orvosnál, a "NEKIK" kijáró magánkórházba (külföldön v. belföldön,tök mindegy) kezeltetik magukat és pont [email protected]ák, hogy az átlag embernek milyen egészségügyi ellátásban kell részesülnie.


----------



## kágyula (2016 Június 13)

Szervusztok ,
az a legszomorubb , hogy az Eü dolgozok rávannak utalva arra a rohadt parasolvenciára !! Talán sehol Europában nem találkoztam vele . Jó igaz Eu-déli részén nem vettem még igénybe , de nyugaton sehol nem hallottam és tapasztaltam ezt ! Még az átkozni való NDK-ban sem volt jatt sem a dokinak sempediglen az ápoloknak szokásban . Ma meg az egyik legjobban megfizetett munkahely a "temetkezési" vállalkozok után


----------



## pearll (2016 Június 13)

kágyula írta:


> Szervusztok ,
> az a legszomorubb , hogy az Eü dolgozok rávannak utalva arra a rohadt parasolvenciára !! Talán sehol Europában nem találkoztam vele . Jó igaz Eu-déli részén nem vettem még igénybe , de nyugaton sehol nem hallottam és tapasztaltam ezt ! Még az átkozni való NDK-ban sem volt jatt sem a dokinak sempediglen az ápoloknak szokásban . Ma meg az egyik legjobban megfizetett munkahely a "temetkezési" vállalkozok után



ööö... inkább a szülészet után, ráadásul úgy hogy a választott orvos bent sincs, de azért tartja a markát...


----------



## pearll (2016 Június 13)

cat34 írta:


> Az a legnagyobb probléma, hogy "ŐK" magán orvosnál, a "NEKIK" kijáró magánkórházba (külföldön v. belföldön,tök mindegy) kezeltetik magukat és pont [email protected]ák, hogy az átlag embernek milyen egészségügyi ellátásban kell részesülnie.



El kellene venni a döntéshozók/politikusoktól...stb. és azok családtagjaiktól a VIP ellátást. Simán meg lehetne népszavaztatni....


----------



## Melitta (2016 Június 13)

Nagyon szomoru valoban hogy meg mindig el es virul a parazolvancia. Nem is ertheto hogy az emberek nem haborodnak fel, hisz mindenkit noszagat a NAV es oket akik tiz es szazezreket kapnak "borravalo" gyanant ado nelkul, pedig illene nekik is adot fizetni ha mar mindenkit erre szoritanak.


----------



## pearll (2016 Június 14)

Melitta írta:


> Nagyon szomoru valoban hogy meg mindig el es virul a parazolvancia. Nem is ertheto hogy az emberek nem haborodnak fel, hisz mindenkit noszagat a NAV es oket akik tiz es szazezreket kapnak "borravalo" gyanant ado nelkul, pedig illene nekik is adot fizetni ha mar mindenkit erre szoritanak.



A borravaló "még hagyján" az orvosoknak, de a magánrendeléseken SEM SZOKTAK SZÁMLÁT osztogatni. Márpedig egy implant (teljesen) egy fogra cc. 400 ezer forint. Most akkor számoljuk ki, ha egy orvos egy hónapban csinál mondjuk 4 betegének implantot...

Ismerek valakit aki bejelentette a NAV-nál hogy nem kapott számlát az egyik orvostól több százezer forintról, erre a NAV visszaírt neki (sokmindent, de) , hogy kb. "amíg én (xy) vezetem a nav helyi kirendeltségét, addig nem is fogok eljárni az ügyben"... bezzeg az ubereseket pár száz forintért tudják baszogatni...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 17)

*„Béremelés” a magyar egészségügyben…*

A védőnők kimaradtak az egészségügyi béremelésből. A szakdolgozók pedig elégedetlenek a *szeptembertől esedékes bruttó 10-30 forintos emeléssel*. Az egyik tévécsatorna ma reggeli vendégeként a témában Cser Ágnes üzenete: *"Aki ezen fanyalog annak azt tudom mondani, hogy olyan országba kell születnie, ahol a nemzetgazdasági jövedelem lehetővé teszi a ötszörös és tízszeres jövedelmet." *




No igen, a "királyi tévécsatornákon" ezzel szemben, ebben a témában, csupa rózsaszín hallhatunk...





*G.B.*


*
*


----------



## itsadán (2016 Június 17)

A magyar egészségügy több sebből vérzik, de van egy dolog, amit szerintem szintén fontos dolog lenne szabályozni a jelenlegi rendszerben.

Én nem engedném meg, hogy egy orvos hivatalosan "nappal" az állami, "este" pedig a magánrendelőjében dolgozzon. (Ráadásul sokszor ugyan abban a rendelőben.)
Ez a "korrupció" melegágya. Míg a műszereket az állam "biztosítja", a pénz a "maszek" orvosé lesz.

Elgondolkodtató az is, hogy egy-egy szakorvosnál a városunkban a kórházi rendeléseken több hónap a várakozási idő, míg ugyanott maszekba ugyan annál az orvosnál néhány nap.


----------



## pearll (2016 Június 17)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Cser Ágnes üzenete: *"Aki ezen fanyalog annak azt tudom mondani, hogy olyan országba kell születnie, ahol a nemzetgazdasági jövedelem lehetővé teszi a ötszörös és tízszeres jövedelmet." *



Tán JOBBAN KELLENE TUDNI A PÉNZZEL BÁNNI, TÁN NEM kellene stadionokat építgetni, tán nem kellene kacsalábon forgó palotába átcuccolni a fidesznek, tán nem kellett volna a PSZÁF-et megszüntetni, tán nem kellene Matolcsy féle alapítványok és még lehetne sorolni,,. Meg az ilyen ***pofájú mint Cser ágicát kitenni. Az ő bére nem csak egy mri-t tenne ki... aztán ugyanezt megcsinálni a többivel...


----------



## pearll (2016 Június 17)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *„Béremelés” a magyar egészségügyben…*
> 
> *G
> *



Bocsi lemaradt: azért baromi kiváncsi vagyok arra hogy cser ágicának mennyi is a nettó fizúja???


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 15)

*Kéz – kezet mos *
az egészségügyben, s kérdezem, hogy miért?

A választ az írás utolsó mondataiban megtalálhatjuk*. *A budapesti Honvéd Kórházban, 18 nappal műtéte után, életét vesztette egy nő. A boncolásakor derült ki, hogy *a nő szívburkán ott maradt egy 40×40 centiméteres gézdarab*. Magyarul, a testben maradt egy 40x40 centiméteres gézdarab. Tény, hogy a *műtétnél súlyos hiba és gondatlanság történt. A* törlőkendő körül minden gyulladt volt és gennyes. *Jellemző*: a rendőrség a nyomozás során, a kórházat meghallgatva, azt derítette ki, hogy a halál okáért nem biztos, hogy a kórház a felelős. Lehetséges, hogy _nem ebbe_ halt bele a beteg. S, ezért senkit nem vontak felelősségre. *Ábrahám László*, a család ügyvédje, arra hivatkozott, hogy _az eset megtörténtekor, a kórház elismerte a halált okozó gondatlanságot, miszerint a testben hagyott géz vezethetett a halálesethez. Ezért kártérítést is felajánlott. _A család viszont a felajánlott összeget megalázóan alacsonynak ítélte meg a felajánlott összeget, ezért bíróság elé kerülhet az ügy. Erről vannak elképzeléseim, hogy hány évig tologatják majd ott az aktákat. Az idők végezetéig... Az ügyvéd szerint is az ügyben az a rendkívül érdekes, hogy miután keveselte a család a felajánlott kártérítési összeget. a kórház a véleményét megváltoztatta, miszerint mégsem biztosak a halál okában,
Kérném szépen, ezen van min elgondolkozni.
*Két okból is*. Az első kérdés (ok): ez hogyan fordulhat elő? A rend az, hogy minden műtét után számba kell venni a mind összes felhasznált anyagot, így a törlőkendők számát is.
*A második okra* még gondolni sem merek.* A kórház fél attól, hogy ezzel a még a meglévő orvosát/orvosait is elveszítheti?*_ 
Mivel egyre több orvos távozik külföldre._
S, miért? Tehát a kórház, a mundért védi, még akkor is, ha (esetleg, s az esetleg itt nem feltételezés, de biztos) hogy a családnak van igaza.
Az elvesztett életről nem is szólva.
S, miért mennek még mindig külföldre az orvosok? Az ápolók? Jelenlegi kormányunk ígérgetni nagyon megtanult, no meg beszélni is, folyamatosan megy a néphülyítés, hogy lesz fizetés emelés, itt is, ott is. Aztán minden marad a régiben, vagy ha igen, akkor némely vezetőknek valóban adnak. A többiek, akik naponta iszonyatos körülmények között dolgoznak, nincs pénz sem, de pihenés sem.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 15)

pearll írta:


> Bocsi lemaradt: azért baromi kiváncsi vagyok arra hogy cser ágicának mennyi is a nettó fizúja???


*
Jobb a pontos összeget nem tudni, mert még megüt minket a guta. Úgy olvastam, hogy kapott "rendes" fizetést a banktól, olyan kb. 600 ezer kemény jó magyar forintot, aztán a különböző (ki tudja hány alapítványban) "dolgozott", s ezért ugye jár "rendes fizetés". A "túlórákról" amit sejtünk mivel tölt, no azért is jár némi "garaska". Ukszve: SOK.


----------



## hajni70 (2016 December 8)

ÉN is az Eü.ben dolgozom. csak egy magáncégnél. Előtte több mint 20 évig fervőbeteg osztályon.


----------



## hajni70 (2016 December 8)

Sajnos Máriának sok mindenben igaza van és hát szél ellen nem érdemes menni....


----------



## hajni70 (2016 December 8)

A kórházakat a nővérek és a kisegítő személyzet üzemelteti. Orvos sehol. Csak akkor van ha a boríték jön..


----------



## hajni70 (2016 December 8)

Oktatás nincs A jól bevált szakközépiskolákat megszüntették.


----------



## hajni70 (2016 December 8)

Helyette van diplomás nővér. Ne sértődjön meg senki sem de úgy kapnak diplomát hogy beteget alig láttak.


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Február 8)

http://www.nlcafe.hu/ezvan/20170208/sandor-maria-kilep-kozelet/

Amikor már odáig jutott, hogy öngyilkosságot kísérelt meg....


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Február 8)

A sürgősségi ellátásról jelenleg 140 orvos rendelkezik vizsgával.
600-ra lenne feltétlen szükség, már januártól (+60 nap haladék van):
http://www.napi.hu/magyar_gazdasag/nagy_valtozas_a_korhazakban_a_helyzet_kritikus.629379.html


----------



## philippagregory (2017 November 12)

Sziasztok
Az a helyzet, hogy az egészségügyben dolgozom és a munkaerő elvándorlás mára már minden szakterületen és országosan is hatalmas méreteket öltött. Erről senki nem beszél, de így nem is lehet minőségi ellátást nyújtani, mindenki csak tüzet olt.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 November 13)

setni írta:


> Tudsz valamit?
> Mert itt csak annyit ír hogy elfáradt.


*
Csak azzal szembesült szegény Mária, hogy amíg Ő harcolt, a közöny burkába fúlt minden...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 November 13)

philippagregory írta:


> Sziasztok
> Az a helyzet, hogy az egészségügyben dolgozom és a munkaerő elvándorlás mára már minden szakterületen és országosan is hatalmas méreteket öltött. Erről senki nem beszél, de így nem is lehet minőségi ellátást nyújtani, mindenki csak tüzet olt.


*
A menyem is diplomás ápolónő. Megfeszítetten dolgozik és nap, mint nap lelkiismeret furdalása van, hogy már nem tud annyit dolgozni, mint amennyit még kellene +ban. Miért? Mert kevesen vannak. Elképesztő a helyzet, elképesztő! S, akik maradnak ezen a poszton vagy nagyon elhivatottak, vagy már nem akarnak semerre moccanni. De tény, hogy embert felörlő feladatokkal találja szemben magát, nap, mint nap. Felelősség, fizikai és lelki erő, teljes odaadás... Ez mind, mind kell, s akkor még ott van a szakmai tudás. Valóban elkeserítő, amikor az egészségügyben dolgozók munkaköréről olvasunk, írunk - vagy közelről megéljük. Azt, hogy 33-35 betegre egyetlen ápolónő van. S, nemcsak pelenkáznia, gyógyszert kiosztania kell, de még adminisztrálnia is...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2017 November 14)

A 12 órás műszakban egy nővértől másfél órát von el az adminisztráció. Minden órában dokumentációt kell vezetni a betegről. Mit csináltál vele, ha hozzáérsz már le kell írnod. Ja, a szignódat nem teheted a bejegyzés után, mindig ki kell írni a teljes nevet minden bejegyzés után. Nevetséges. Ezt az időt a betegre is lehetne fordítani.


----------

